# TBT's Sixth Annual Easter Egg Hunt



## Zipper T. Bunny

It's The Bell Tree's Sixth Annual Easter Egg Hunt! I'm Zipper T. Bunny, your illustrious event host, with another year of illuminating clues and riddles. When I heard that this year's Easter would coincide with April Fool's Day, my little rabbit heart grew three sizes. I knew my friends at The Bell Tree would welcome me with open arms once again, so I dusted off my most extravagant outfit and contacted the best egg artists in my rolodex. After all, this won't be happening for another eleven years, so it would be a shame if we didn't celebrate.

Your objective is to find the eggs that we've scattered all over TBT.  These eggs will allow you to purchase limited edition Easter Egg collectibles from my shop, Zipper's Eggstreme and Eggcellent Eggs.  All eggs, besides puzzle eggs, will be contained within an image or a text link somewhere on the forum (or possibly even outside the forum), so put on your thinking top hats and try not to go mad!

The first batch of clues have been released Saturday afternoon at 1 PM EDT, with more to follow throughout Saturday and Easter Sunday. To see the exact times that each batch will go live, simply check the table below. Let's start our egg hunting adventure!

Also please remember that teams are not allowed, so please *do not work with other members to find the eggs. This also goes for posting or sharing hints on or off the forum*. This goes against the spirit of the event. If you're found to be working together or cheating in other ways, you may have your egg currency removed, be banned from the remainder of the egg hunt, or be banned from future events. We want this to be a fun and fair event for all!






This year's eggs come from our top-shelf cartons and have been painstakingly designed with a great attention to detail. Multiple artists have come together to create our highest quality collectibles yet. 






 Thunder's Cardboard Egg - 3 eggs 






 Jeremy's JPEG Resetti Egg - 3 eggs 






 Oblivia's Starpower Egg - 7 eggs






 Oblivia's Happy Egg - 10 eggs






 Laudine's Eyes Closed Egg - 10 eggs






 Thunder's Golden Breakfast - 21 eggs


*Apr 4th 2018 Update*: These eggs were all a mistake! Check out the announcement here. Our collectibles this year are actually...






 Eevee Easter Egg - 3 eggs 






 Leaf Ticket Easter Egg - 3 eggs 






 Frost Easter Egg - 7 eggs






 Disco Ball Easter Egg






 Aurora Easter Egg - 10 eggs






 Golden Easter Egg - 21 eggs







*Clue*: This is the most generic clue. These will give you an idea of where you might find the egg. To redeem these eggs just simply click on the link or the little egg graphic. They don't all look the same.
*Puzzle*: Use the clue to work out the code. Once you've worked it out, type it in all caps and with no spaces or symbols in place of "CODEHERE" at the end of this URL: http://www.belltreeforums.com/credits.php?code=CODEHERE








*Egg**First Sighting**Type**Clue*Egg 1Mar 31 1:00 PM EDTClueBring a sleeping bag and enough s'mores for all! You're not the only one camping the forum this weekend.
Egg 2Mar 31 1:00 PM EDTClueThe veteran fighters are not too happy about this mess.Egg 3Mar 31 1:00 PM EDTPuzzleName this tune...Egg 4Mar 31 1:00 PM EDTClue3x the pointless and forever out of stock.Egg 5Mar 31 4:00 PM EDTClueIt ain't easy being green.Egg 6Mar 31 4:00 PM EDTClueWhat's the story behind that foolish thief?Egg 7Mar 31 4:00 PM EDTClueI'm lurking in the depths and it's about time you find me.Egg 8Mar 31 4:00 PM EDTClue♫How♫ will you find this egg? ♫Far♫ and wide you will search! ♫I’ll♫ give you this hint! ♫Go♫ forward now and find it! (♫You're welcome♫ for the hint!)Egg 9Mar 31 7:00 PM EDTClueSix new friends from far far away. What kind of memento will they bring?Egg 10Mar 31 7:00 PM EDTClueAfter three years, no one was excited, and our disappointment went under in general.Egg 11Mar 31 7:00 PM EDTPuzzleClick here.Egg 12Apr 1 10:00 AM EDTClueA cardboard labo of love.Egg 13Apr 1 10:00 AM EDTClueThe devils wear purple.Egg 14Apr 1 10:00 AM EDTClueSwordfish. Open Sesame.Egg 15Apr 1 10:00 AM EDTClueHere a clever beast will teach you how to constructively criticize knitting.Egg 16Apr 1 1:00 PM EDTClue13 voices in this locked pod.Egg 17Apr 1 1:00 PM EDTPuzzleLate November, our pockets were full of these three digits.Egg 18Apr 1 1:00 PM EDTClueGo to where the pigeons roost and read to chapter twelve.Egg 19Apr 1 5:00 PM EDTPuzzleI'm finally back after a 14 year break! Shall I inform Mr. Spacely?Egg 20Apr 1 5:00 PM EDTClueMake yourself comfortable, as you will be glued for quite a while.Egg 21Apr 1 5:00 PM EDTClueI hope your triskaidekaphobia isn't bothering you.








*Egg**First Sighting**Type**Clue**Answer**Clue Writer**# of Found Eggs*Egg 1Mar 31 1:00 PM EDTClueBring a sleeping bag and enough s'mores for all! You're not the only one camping the forum this weekend.Hidden in the spoiler of the Animal Crossing: Pocket Camp - Friend ID Sharing thread.Tina82Egg 2Mar 31 1:00 PM EDTClueThe veteran fighters are not too happy about this mess.Inklings from Splatoon were shown in the recent announcement trailer for Super Smash Bros. on Switch in this thread.Jeremy81Egg 3Mar 31 1:00 PM EDTPuzzleName this tune...JUMPUPSUPERSTAR - This song is "Jump Up, Super Star!" from Super Mario Odyssey.Tom114Egg 4Mar 31 1:00 PM EDTClue3x the pointless and forever out of stock.Hidden in the description for the 3 envelopes item in the shop. You don't actually need the item to send a PM to 3 people and it hasn't been stocked in years.Oblivia75Egg 5Mar 31 4:00 PM EDTClueIt ain't easy being green.Hidden in the poll where Jambette lost to Chief in the recent villager bracket.Oblivia73Egg 6Mar 31 4:00 PM EDTClueWhat's the story behind that foolish thief?This egg is located in the biography section of Tom's user profile. Tom's user title is "The Fool," after The Fool Arcana from the Persona series. Thief comes from his avatar, the leader of the Phantom Thieves in Persona 5.Tom26Egg 7Mar 31 4:00 PM EDTClueI'm lurking in the depths and it's about time you find me.The footer of every page of the forum displays the current time, which linked to this egg.Oblivia65Egg 8Mar 31 4:00 PM EDTClue♫How♫ will you find this egg? ♫Far♫ and wide you will search! ♫I’ll♫ give you this hint! ♫Go♫ forward now and find it! (♫You're welcome♫ for the hint!)The music note symbols outline the words that make up song titles, How Far I'll Go and You're Welcome, which are two songs from the Disney film Moana. The egg can be found in this thread made for its teaser trailer.Justin15Egg 9Mar 31 7:00 PM EDTClueSix new friends from far far away. What kind of memento will they bring?In the Full List of DLC + Region Exclusives thread under the Sanrio section. There are six Sanrio villagers and "far far away" is a reference to the fact that they're not from Nintendo.Laudine45Egg 10Mar 31 7:00 PM EDTClueAfter three years, no one was excited, and our disappointment went under in general.This egg is linked in the description of the amiibo Festival board. This spin-off game came out three years after the Wii U, but was not very popular and we ended up moving its board under General AC Discussion.Jake64Egg 11Mar 31 7:00 PM EDTPuzzleClick here.HIDE - The audio file plays 4 different tracks from New Leaf's hourly music, 8 AM, 9 AM, 4 AM, and 5 AM. Convert these numbers to their positions in the alphabet and it spells the word "hide."Jeremy34Egg 12Apr 1 10:00 AM EDTClueA cardboard labo of love.Located in this thread about Nintendo Labo.Tom114Egg 13Apr 1 10:00 AM EDTClueThe devils wear purple.In the Wario or Waluigi thread.Tina51Egg 14Apr 1 10:00 AM EDTClueSwordfish. Open Sesame.Swordfish and Open Sesame are both well known passwords used in fictional stories. The fact that there are two of them alludes to the location of the egg on the two-factor authentication page in user settings.Jeremy29Egg 15Apr 1 10:00 AM EDTClueHere a clever beast will teach you how to constructively criticize knitting.Former administrator Smart_Tech_Dragon_15's stickied thread in the Museum board about giving constructive criticism.Tina44Egg 16Apr 1 1:00 PM EDTClue13 voices in this locked pod.This locked petition thread for another episode of the Bell Tree podcast had 13 supporters.Tom27Egg 17Apr 1 1:00 PM EDTPuzzleLate November, our pockets were full of these three digits.802 - When Animal Crossing: Pocket Camp launched in late November, it was plagued with communication errors for the first couple of days. The error codes began with 802.Justin22Egg 18Apr 1 1:00 PM EDTClueGo to where the pigeons roost and read to chapter twelve.Located on the 12th page of the "What are you reading?" thread in Brewster's Cafe.Tina60Egg 19Apr 1 5:00 PM EDTPuzzleI'm finally back after a 14 year break! Shall I inform Mr. Spacely?SPROCKET - a villager who was re-released in New Leaf with the Welcome amiibo update. He hasn't been in an AC game since Dōbutsu no Mori e+ which was released in 2003. Mr. Spacely refers to the boss on the Jetson's cartoon who owns the company called Spacely's Space Sprockets.Oblivia19Egg 20Apr 1 5:00 PM EDTClueMake yourself comfortable, as you will be glued for quite a while.Located in The Longest You've Played a Game In One Sitting thread.Laudine28Egg 21Apr 1 5:00 PM EDTClueI hope your triskaidekaphobia isn't bothering you.Hidden on the 13th page of the "What's Bothering You" thread. Triskaidekaphobia is fear of the number 13.Oblivia27




Special thanks to everyone who helped put this event together.

Clues
Oblivia
Tina
Tom
Jeremy
Laudine
Justin
Jake

Collectibles
Art for eggs - see egg names

Other
Banner graphics - Laudine
Thread intro - Jeremy
Set up - Jeremy, Justin, Oblivia


----------



## PunchyTheCat

YES


----------



## Vizionari

High quality eggs, staff ^w^


----------



## Zipper T. Bunny

Hm, were these the right collectibles? I'll have to look into that...


----------



## cornimer

Love the eggs, hate the clues 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zipper T. Bunny said:


> Hm, were these the right collectibles? I'll have to look into that...



Oh is this the April fools joke 
They're actually pretty cool though


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Hey wabbit give me back my breakfast


----------



## Zane

I LOVE THAT BANNER

and Thunder's Golden Breakfast hahaha


----------



## gaydani

this is already giving me a headache h

- - - Post Merge - - -

however i hope these eggs are real


----------



## Corrie

Lmaooooo those egg drawings though. 
I adore the fried egg the most. Too bad it's the most expensive ahhh.


----------



## N e s s

found 2 already


----------



## Paperboy012305

I'm not a fan of these eggs, then again its to associate with April Fools so I guess they're ok.

Well except for the Starpower Egg. As I like that egg


----------



## Jailene

So wait...I don't think I'm getting this. We'd have to search the _ENTIRE FORUM_ for these eggs?


----------



## Chris

Jailene said:


> So wait...I don't think I'm getting this. We'd have to search the _ENTIRE FORUM_ for these eggs?



Not if you can decipher the clues.


----------



## Drakyem

Jailene said:


> So wait...I don't think I'm getting this. We'd have to search the _ENTIRE FORUM_ for these eggs?



^ ^ THIS ^ ^


----------



## Ably.Saucey

The first time I ever visited this website, was during the Easter event last year, I hadn't bought the game yet and was a little creeped out with the giant spinning bunny heads.
I found 2 eggs then though so maybe I'll have better luck this year.


----------



## Paperboy012305

*Finds Egg #2*

Ohhhh, I get it!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Time for me to die!  *Throws self off cliff*


----------



## dedenne

thunders golden breakfast sounds amazing


----------



## toadsworthy

I think this is the only time ever I've been ahead of the clues


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Wait I actually solved #2 already?  Ok, maybe this isn't so bad.


----------



## Zane

The music clue ruined me already


----------



## LambdaDelta

zipper stop ruining laudine's banner


----------



## Amilee

these eggs are everything haha
well same procedure as every year i guess, good luck everyone!


----------



## dedenne

I don't get where the link is :/


aerghhjj


----------



## ~Unicorn~

i'm really confused


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I usually only post in the FEH thread. Surprised I found all of em so far ahaha


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

There is no way this is the real egg hunt.  I found three in five minutes.  At least I get to feel good about myself for awhile, though.


----------



## Locket

im gonna riot

- - - Post Merge - - -



ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> There is no way this is the real egg hunt.  I found three in five minutes.  At least I get to feel good about myself for awhile, though.



pls i haven't found any im realyl stupid


----------



## Drakyem

Seriously, I don't get how this works. Maybe I'm just dumb, but ?\_/)_/? *sigh*


----------



## ~Unicorn~

someone help explain this

do we just look around threads or something ??


----------



## Bowie

The art is amazing! On first glance, it looked more like a Halloween banner, though.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

~Unicorn~ said:


> someone help explain this
> 
> do we just look around threads or something ??



Some require you to find a picture of an egg in a thread, and some require a code to be typed in.


----------



## Chris

~Unicorn~ said:


> someone help explain this
> 
> do we just look around threads or something ??



You use the clues to figure out where you should look to find the egg.


----------



## Locket

im an idiot and i can't get any

then the answers will be revealed and imma be screaming at myself "WHY DID YOU NTO GET THAT YOU IDIOT"


----------



## toadsworthy

Egg Hell said:
			
		

> Puzzle: Use the clue to work out the code. Once you've worked it out, type it in all caps and with no spaces or symbols in place of "CODEHERE" at the end of this URL:



true life make sure its in caps.... I literally knew I had the answer and was like wtf
I didn't put it in caps


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Ok but #1 is making me mad because I'm almost certain I know where to look but I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## cornimer

Got all of them except #1 :thinking:


----------



## Jeremy

Here is a link to last year's event (with the answers) if any newer members want an idea about how it all works: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?414419-TBT-s-Fifth-Annual-Easter-Egg-Hunt

Also, please be careful when talking about clues. Anything that may hint at the answer isn't allowed.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Found all 4 eggs on one wave, this never happened to me before.


----------



## Ghostkid

My first easter egg hunt on tbt eggsciting


----------



## seliph

Yeyeyeye I'm gonna steal Thunder's breakfast


----------



## Nightstar

I'm so bad at figuring out clues. OTL


----------



## N e s s

where tf is egg #1


----------



## Paperboy012305

N e s s said:


> where tf is egg #1


Hidden

- - - Post Merge - - -

Question time: Can I find eggs on a smartphone?


----------



## Zane

hint for egg 3 
kidding but I'm seriously bad at identifying music :[


----------



## cornimer

Paperboy012305 said:


> Hidden
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Question time: Can I find eggs on a smartphone?



I've found eggs on my smartphone before.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Paperboy012305 said:


> Hidden
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Question time: Can I find eggs on a smartphone?



I'm currently browsing Bell Tree Forums on my iPhone. My iPad is broken, and I don't like using computers. But that makes my battery drain quicker.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Ok, thanks for answering.


----------



## x0xindy

I don't understand how this works at all. I haven't the slightest clue what I'm looking for :[


----------



## N e s s

gg found all 4, be back later


----------



## Alolan_Apples

gyro said:


> Yeyeyeye I'm gonna steal Thunder's breakfast



But you'll need to take the other 17 first.


----------



## x0xindy

Where do I put the code I got? I'M SO CONFUSED I'M SORRRYYYYYYY


----------



## ~Unicorn~

nah i give up


----------



## cornimer

http://www.belltreeforums.com/credits.php?code=CODEHERE

Replace "CODEHERE" in the URL with the code and then paste it into your browser


----------



## cornimer

@xOxindy


----------



## Oblivia

x0xindy said:


> Where do I put the code I got? I'M SO CONFUSED I'M SORRRYYYYYYY



You'll want to enter this into your URL bar with the code you found where it says CODEHERE:

http://www.belltreeforums.com/credits.php?code=CODEHERE


----------



## deSPIRIA

only found 1 and that was the puzzle
common sense? whats that?


----------



## Antonio

I'm not sure what I'm looking for when finding eggs. I know I'm supposed to look for the egg with the clues but how do they look? Are they super huge? Small and hidden? Do I get a big ass banner saying you found this page? I'm not sure what I'm looking for on a page...


----------



## x0xindy

AH NEVERMIND I GOT IT


----------



## Oblivia

This is a reminder to everyone that *they should not post hints, here or anywhere!* People found to be doing this may end up banned from the event and any eggs they've found removed.

Please play fair and don't post or discuss your guesses.


----------



## N e s s

Antonio said:


> I'm not sure what I'm looking for when finding eggs. I know I'm supposed to look for the egg with the clues but how do they look? Are they super huge? Small and hidden? Do I get a big ass banner saying you found this page? I'm not sure what I'm looking for on a page...



You'll know it when you see it, swearsies. Just keep looking.


----------



## Oblivia

Oblivia said:


> This is a reminder to everyone that *they should not post hints, here or anywhere!* People found to be doing this may end up banned from the event and any eggs they've found removed.
> 
> Please play fair and don't post or discuss your guesses.



Bumping this to the next page.


----------



## Lancelot

I no longer have any friends.

You are all foe.


----------



## ~Unicorn~

OMG I FOUND ONE

HOW DID THAT HAPPEN


----------



## PaperCat

probably wont find any. not sure what to look for and i suck at figuring out the clues. oh well.


----------



## Antonio

PaperCat said:


> probably wont find any. not sure what to look for and i suck at figuring out the clues. oh well.



exactly!


----------



## Drakyem

Antonio said:


> exactly!



We need the help of Prof. Layton or something :c


----------



## Glitch_Wiz

How do we know when to see them? The clues give the general area, but they're too vague for me.


----------



## seliph

PaperCat said:


> probably wont find any. not sure what to look for and i suck at figuring out the clues. oh well.



You're looking for eggs


----------



## Jeremy

Glitch_Wiz said:


> How do we know when to see them? The clues give the general area, but they're too vague for me.



You will either see a little egg icon, or text that says you found one.


----------



## Ably.Saucey

I know that song...but I can't place it! Aughh!


----------



## PunchyTheCat

Are eggs on specific pages of threads?


----------



## PaperCat

i don't know the song at all. oh well.

good luck to people finding eggs.


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow

Will the codes for the url have any punctuation marks like periods or dashes?


----------



## Glitch_Wiz

Elephantmarshmallow said:


> Will the codes for the url have any punctuation marks like periods or dashes?



Read the first page, right above the hints


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow

Glitch_Wiz said:


> Read the first page, right above the hints



Yeah I saw that but I'm not sure if periods count as 'symbols'


----------



## MorphiGalaxi

So excited! Gonna start looking.
Those clues seem really vauge to me so i’ll need some luck XD

EDIT: Ahh I got one so happy!


----------



## toadsworthy

only 11 people have found all 4 so far


----------



## Alolan_Apples

So which one of these new egg collectibles do you like most?


----------



## cornimer

Alolan_Apples said:


> So which one of these new egg collectibles do you like most?



Happy egg!!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Alolan_Apples said:


> So which one of these new egg collectibles do you like most?


Mine's the Starpower Egg.


----------



## seliph

out of the "bad" ones laudine's is definitely the best


----------



## visibleghost

ive never found many eggs and this year doesnt look like it will be an exception cdfghjkjhgf


----------



## Vulpixy

Are the eggs like edited into an old comment or are they hanging out in the margins of the webpage? If it's the latter will an Ad Blocker prevent us from seeing the eggs?


----------



## ~Unicorn~

2 hours 1 egg

i'm so bad at this


----------



## Mr. Cat

I could never figure out how to find these, but at least I was able to get one immediately for knowing the song. I don't even know what to expect when finding the other ones because I never did before, but I will actually try this year.


----------



## LambdaDelta

also jeremy I'm sorry, but that's 100% a chain chomp with its mouth closed


----------



## DaCoSim

All caps, Dana...


----------



## Lancelot

EGG


im so excited for this hunt


----------



## Jeremy

New clues!


----------



## Oblivia

Easter and April Fool's Day are both my favorite!


----------



## Lancelot

Oblivia said:


> Easter and April Fool's Day are both my favorite!



Christmas is so much better t b h


----------



## MorphiGalaxi

Ahh I really don’t even know what I’m looking for...I’ve never done this before XD so hard


----------



## ~Unicorn~

idek for any of these clues


----------



## Ghostkid

I found onr yay


----------



## LambdaDelta

egg #8 clue is pretty on point parody of how these clues tend to be


----------



## Paperboy012305

ACK, I'll never find these. But I must be strong.


----------



## ~Unicorn~

LambdaDelta said:


> egg #8 clue is pretty on point



wait i see it ahahah


----------



## LambdaDelta

~Unicorn~ said:


> wait i see it ahahah



gdi that was an observation not a hint


----------



## seliph

Vulpixy said:


> Are the eggs like edited into an old comment or are they hanging out in the margins of the webpage? If it's the latter will an Ad Blocker prevent us from seeing the eggs?



you'll be fine with adblock dw : )


----------



## MorphiGalaxi

Noo I know what it means but I still don’t know where I’m even supposed to go


----------



## Paperboy012305

#7 was clever.


----------



## DaCoSim

Lol! These are EGGceptional. Luv it so far guys! Bout to go to work though. Will be hunting more later.


----------



## Drakyem

I don't know if it's because I'm not a native english speaker or what, but I don't get any of the clues. I think I give up


----------



## Oblivia

Glad I'm on the planning end of these hunts, let me tell ya.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi

I have no idea where to look, am I supposed to go offsite and try to find comments with links to here? Am I supposed to search thread posts?

Don’t want hints just want to know what to do XD


----------



## duckykate

i found number 7 right away but i cant get anything else


----------



## visibleghost

Issi said:


> I have no idea where to look, am I supposed to go offsite and try to find comments with links to here? Am I supposed to search thread posts?
> 
> Don’t want hints just want to know what to do XD



im almost completely sure theyre always on the forum but ive used google to find threads and whatever previous years since they kill the search function but uhh if you just follow the hints it's "easy" :')


----------



## LambdaDelta

Issi said:


> I have no idea where to look, am I supposed to go offsite and try to find comments with links to here? Am I supposed to search thread posts?
> 
> Don’t want hints just want to know what to do XD



knowing what to do is a hint per tbt standards


----------



## kiwikenobi

Drives me nuts that I know what some of the clues are referring to, but not how to locate them on the site. I wish they were all puzzle-type eggs, where you could type in the answer. It's like, I _get it_, why isn't that enough?


----------



## MorphiGalaxi

Lol thanks for your help guys XD Guess I just need to look more


----------



## ~Unicorn~

Issi said:


> am I supposed to go offsite and try to find comments with links to here?



i really hope we don't have to go off-site for the eggs...


----------



## MorphiGalaxi

kiwikenobi said:


> Drives me nuts that I know what some of the clues are referring to, but not how to locate them on the site. I wish they were all puzzle-type eggs, where you could type in the answer. It's like, I _get it_, why isn't that enough?



This is how I feel!


----------



## cornimer

"I'll give you this hint! Go forwards now and find it!"

Wow, what a great hint


----------



## Vulpixy

gyro said:


> you'll be fine with adblock dw : )



Okay good. I didn't want to spend hours trying to find these silly eggs if I couldn't see them to begin with


----------



## visibleghost

Issi said:


> Lol thanks for your help guys XD Guess I just need to look more



looking more isnt enough. im pretty sure you have to sacrifice your soul or something to find them but good luck


----------



## Heyden

let me play


----------



## MorphiGalaxi

visibleghost said:


> looking more isnt enough. im pretty sure you have to sacrifice your soul or something to find them but good luck



Not sure if I’m up to that


----------



## mitfy

kiwikenobi said:


> Drives me nuts that I know what some of the clues are referring to, but not how to locate them on the site. I wish they were all puzzle-type eggs, where you could type in the answer. It's like, I _get it_, why isn't that enough?



yeah, same... like, i don't get what i'm looking for? i've clicked links and stuff but haven't seen any egg images or anything so either i'm way off or just not getting it, idk..


----------



## Ably.Saucey

Alrighty, I have the answers to some, now what do I do with them? If it was just entering the code, I'd have like 4 more eggs.


----------



## dedenne

OKAY SO I FOUND NUMBER 5 I FEEL ACOMPLISHED


----------



## seliph

zipper is gonna catch these hands


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Nevermind, this is the real thing.  Wow, this is frustrating.


----------



## allainah

i've only found one... i must be rlly stupid lmao


----------



## mitfy

this is frustrating cuz i understand some of the clues but i can't figure out where i'm supposed to find it >:V


----------



## Dawnpiplup

end me now


----------



## Amilee

mitfy said:


> this is frustrating cuz i understand some of the clues but i can't figure out where i'm supposed to find it >:V



saaame


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

mitfy said:


> this is frustrating cuz i understand some of the clues but i can't figure out where i'm supposed to find it >:V



THIS.


----------



## Flare

I swear this is harder than taking your high school final exams.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I just found #5.  [removed]


----------



## Mars Adept

Didn't bother to read the post, but I already have Egg #3.


----------



## Sherbet

it’s incredible how awful i am at this lmao


----------



## Drakyem

Please mods, tell us, the newbies, how are we suppose to find the eggs. I mean, HOW is the image? I don't know anymore. Is it obvious when you see it?


----------



## Paperboy012305

I found one egg, and now I can't find anymore.

Wasn't aiming for the Golden Egg imposter anyway.


----------



## Jeremy

Drakyem said:


> Please mods, tell us, the newbies, how are we suppose to find the eggs. I mean, HOW is the image? I don't know anymore. Is it obvious when you see it?



Yes, but it's not always an image and might be a link or just say that you found it.


----------



## Mars Adept

Found Egg #4! That makes two eggs I've found!


----------



## Drakyem

Jeremy said:


> Yes, but it's not always an image and might be a link or just say that you found it.



Well, I found eggs 3, 4 and 7, I think I might know where 1 and 2 are and I'm sure what egg 8 means but IDK where to find it here, in the forum :/


----------



## Farobi

Oh, how i remember stressing about this egg hunt years ago. I dont miss that feeling but damn i wanna find those eggs >.>


----------



## Mars Adept

Farobi said:


> Oh, how i remember stressing about this egg hunt years ago. I dont miss that feeling but damn i wanna find those eggs >.>



Same here. I wish these egg hunts were easier. I get frustrated very easily.


----------



## Mr. Cat

Egg #6 made me so happy.


----------



## mitfy

i wish these were all puzzles wtf.


----------



## Drakyem

By the way, before I forget, do we keep these eggs to use them the next year?


----------



## Mars Adept

Found Egg #2!


----------



## Jeremy

Drakyem said:


> By the way, before I forget, do we keep these eggs to use them the next year?



No, all eggs start at 0 each year.


----------



## Laudine

Drakyem said:


> By the way, before I forget, do we keep these eggs to use them the next year?



No, they disappear when the event ends so make sure you spend them


----------



## MapleSilver

Drakyem said:


> Well, I found eggs 3, 4 and 7, I think I might know where 1 and 2 are and I'm sure what egg 8 means but IDK where to find it here, in the forum :/



I've even started searching for 8 off the site and I still can't find anything.


----------



## Jeremy

Here's a link to last year's event with the answers if any newer members want an idea about how it all works. It might help you understand where clues might be hidden, etc. http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?414419-TBT-s-Fifth-Annual-Easter-Egg-Hunt


----------



## allainah

Maybe this would be easier if i had any idea what the hints even meant...
but like


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

#8 is legit making me mad.  The answer is staring me right in the face but I can't find one thing pertaining to it.


----------



## Chris

It is okay to take your time. They aren't meant to be clear straightaway. If they feel too tough go offline for an hour or two and you might be able to look on them with a fresh view point later.


----------



## Chicha

Thanks for hosting this event, staff! Let the suffering begin! 

Ahhh I love the golden breakfast collectible bc of the yellow-ness! But it's the most expensive one nooooo


----------



## Mr. Cat

Fffff, so close to having all the eggs so far. I am going to be on here all day/night.

Ooone mooore


----------



## PunchyTheCat

Ugh I'm done with 8


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I knew what #8 meant, but any math problem involving trigonometric substitution and partial fractions is easier than this.


----------



## toxapex

(No word about the hunt all month) hm i guess it might not be on this year :/

*logging on a minute ago and seeing the banner* *Y O U   W H A T*


----------



## John Wick

I don't understand the first one even.


----------



## SensaiGallade




----------



## John Wick

I don't like the egg graphics, compared to the past eggs.


----------



## Lancelot

SensaiGallade said:


>



what he said


----------



## John Wick

I give up. 

None of it makes any sense.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

I assume the youtube links are red herrings?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I hope I can solve three of the remaining clues, because all I really want out of this event is Oblivia's Starpower Egg.


----------



## FireNinja1

I found a rick roll, who else found it?


----------



## helenply

Mods, I think it would be helpful to include an example for the eggs to avoid people feeling lost right at the beginning ^^;;

For example, write a fake clue, and show a screencap of where the egg would be and what it looks like.

I think with this people will know whether their guess is right but they can't see the egg, or know that they have to look somewhere else.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

FireNinja1 said:


> I found a rick roll, who else found it?



I found that, the Ashley Tisdale version, and Hanson's Mmmbop.


----------



## MapleSilver

Well this egg hunt has done one good thing. It's helped me figure out my user title.


----------



## FireNinja1

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I found that, the Ashley Tisdale version, and Hanson's Mmmbop.



Oh rip.


----------



## seliph

Not knowing what the eggs look like doesn't hinder you at all you just gotta look, you'll know when you see one.


----------



## N e s s

egg 8 is making me want to die


----------



## SensaiGallade




----------



## Lancelot

N e s s said:


> egg 8 is making me want to die



It feel like its gonna be the stupid one of this year :'(


----------



## John Wick

What's with all the youtube links? 

That ate all my data! 

I'm on a mobile. :-/


----------



## Mr. Cat

N e s s said:


> egg 8 is making me want to die



Everybody's complaining about this one and it's the only one I can't find. How many people have actually found it though?


----------



## ~Unicorn~

Mr. Cat said:


> How many people have actually found it though?


its probably right under my nose but im so stupid i cant find it


----------



## Trundle

Mr. Cat said:


> Everybody's complaining about this one and it's the only one I can't find. How many people have actually found it though?



As far as I can tell, only LaBelleFleur has found it.


----------



## LaBelleFleur

I found egg 8 - it's egg 6 I'm struggling with.  Those two are the hardest ones this round, I think.


----------



## brownboy102

y'all just need to get good at egg hunting smh


----------



## ~Unicorn~

the new puzzle is WAY too easy

everyone should know the answer :/


----------



## John Wick

I can't even find one.


----------



## Jeremy

Please remember to be careful not to accidentally give something away when talking about the clues.


----------



## Drakyem

Do you know when you're dreaming and you try to scream, but no sound come out of your mouth? This event is like that.


----------



## Jeremy

Drakyem said:


> Do you know when you're dreaming and you try to scream, but no sound come out of your mouth? This event is like that.



Welcome to TBT!


----------



## ~Unicorn~

I know the answer to egg 11 but i keep trying to enter the code and its not working  idk how exactly i should spell it or


----------



## Drakyem

Jeremy said:


> Welcome to TBT!



This site is darker than I could ever thought omg


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

And the new clues aren't any better.  It's ok, I didn't need my sanity anyway.


----------



## Vizionari

Not sure how i should answer the second puzzle


----------



## Stalfos

I'm pretty sure I've found egg #2 & #7 (?), but nothing's happening. Nothing like Easter to make you feel lika a total idiot. x_x


----------



## kiwikenobi

~Unicorn~ said:


> I know the answer to egg 11 but i keep trying to enter the code and its not working  idk how exactly i should spell it or



Same.


----------



## ~Unicorn~

ive tried to reword the code every single way possible p l e a s e h e l p m e


----------



## Sherbet

~Unicorn~ said:


> I know the answer to egg 11 but i keep trying to enter the code and its not working  idk how exactly i should spell it or



this is the only one i understand but i don’t know how i should spell the code either


----------



## John Wick

I don't understand any of it. 

Going to watch TV with the cat.


----------



## amanda1983

So far I have found at least four YouTube links (thank you SO much for those signature additions guys, really! /s) and I've clicked the Hanson one at least three times so far coz I'm just good like that.

No actual eggs yet. But all the spam links lol.

For people new to this event : best to look at last year's event thread that Jeremy has posted the link to in this thread (a couple times now) - it really will make a lot more sense how this works when you see how it worked last year.

For people using mobile data : HIGHLY recommend you DO NOT blindly click any egg image or text saying "you have found an egg!" contained within a signature. If you right-click the image/text and the link is to YouTube... it's not legit.

(I don't think that can be considered a hint for the hunt purposes, just a way for members to minimise risk of wasting mobile data.)


----------



## toadsworthy

egg 11 is insane.... you mods are freaking sadists


----------



## N e s s

Omg egg 11 mods you sly dogs, that's clever


----------



## ~Unicorn~

they're all obvious, im just an idiot. i know it.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Whoa, I just got egg 11, too. Agree completely. Very clever. Cruel, but clever.


----------



## amanda1983

Laudine - this artwork is the best! It's so beautiful, I love it!

Thanks for all the hard work on putting this event together everyone!

- Just in case I forget my manners later as I the frustration builds lol.


----------



## ~Unicorn~

yea im gonna try to find another egg the 11th one is probably a trick question


----------



## brutalitea

I won't be participating but good luck everyone!


----------



## Oblivia

This is my favorite Easter event of all time.  You know it's epic when there's toilet paper involved.


----------



## PunchyTheCat

Oblivia said:


> This is my favorite Easter event of all time.  You know it's epic when there's toilet paper involved.



HINT


----------



## Chicha

I'm so convinced I won't get all the eggs this year.

But I guess that's okay since almost none of the Easter collectibles are calling out to me. Don't get me wrong, they all look cool but don't suit my style. ^^;


----------



## Oblivia

PunchyDaHufflepuff said:


> HINT



Haha, no hint!  A few of us in Discord (myself included) wrapped ourselves in toilet paper to celebrate Easter. I was surprised no one else had this as an Easter tradition.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

This is making my stomach hurt.  I'm probably gonna take a break until tomorrow.


----------



## Drakyem

Oblivia said:


> This is my favorite Easter event of all time.  You know it's epic when there's toilet paper involved.



I just want YOUR egg, Oblivia >:c !


----------



## Oblivia

Drakyem said:


> I just want YOUR egg, Oblivia >:c !



I believe in you!


----------



## toadsworthy

honestly the new ones weren't too bad... but the stupid music note one is killing me


----------



## Lancelot

Oblivia said:


> Haha, no hint!  A few of us in Discord (myself included) wrapped ourselves in toilet paper to celebrate Easter. I was surprised no one else had this as an Easter tradition.



yEA... tRADITItion...

definITEly didnt Do it with THe proMISe of collEctibLES


----------



## LambdaDelta

lmao #10

also #11 threw me off quite a bit. since I already have music playing, but also had 2 programs making bgm I didn't notice were still open because my computer was muted

so then unmute and "wth tbt"


----------



## Oblivia

Monkey D Luffy said:


> yEA... tRADITItion...
> 
> definITEly didnt Do it with THe proMISe of collEctibLES



I mean, I don't know your life but I wrap myself in toilet paper every Easter.


----------



## ~Unicorn~

i got an egg from the place i least expected

idek which riddle i solved


----------



## Zipper T. Bunny

Chicha said:


> But I guess that's okay since almost none of the Easter collectibles are calling out to me. Don't get me wrong, they all look cool but don't suit my style. ^^;



It's April Fool's Day and things may not be as they seem...


----------



## Chicha

I'm gonna bow out of the egg hunt this year (unless I end up solving future riddles). I'm having no luck at all this year.

Good luck to everyone! It'll be interesting to see the answers for this year.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Zipper T. Bunny said:


> It's April Fool's Day and things may not be as they seem...



Kracko egg or riot


----------



## toxapex

Hm, dang... I feel like 100% sure of answers for 3 and 11 but no variations on what i think are the answers work... I bet when the answers come out I’ll feel stupid


----------



## Stalfos

eND ME.


----------



## amanda1983

Oblivia said:


> This is my favorite Easter event of all time.  You know it's epic when there's toilet paper involved.



Pardon me ???


----------



## skarmoury

I have to have Laudine's Eyes Closed Egg, I need


----------



## amanda1983

Oblivia said:


> Haha, no hint!  A few of us in Discord (myself included) wrapped ourselves in toilet paper to celebrate Easter. I was surprised no one else had this as an Easter tradition.



Uh, okay, somehow this just got more confusing..

You wrapped yourselves up like mummies?? For Easter????


----------



## John Wick

I still don't understand any of it, and it hasn't been a pleasant experience. O_O_O <- I sprouted an extra eye, just for this post.


----------



## Jake

I?m hungry


----------



## Halloqueen

I've figured out the first three but everything after that is stumping me. Kinda doubt I'll earn any egg collectibles this year, but it's as fun as always. Oh, I'd also like to compliment the artwork on display, it looks great! 

Edit: Oh, it turns out there are two collectibles worth 3 eggs. Nice!


----------



## seliph

screw it Eyes Closed Egg is the real prize


----------



## kayleee

I can?t do this again this year


----------



## Mars Adept

I'm in pain. Please make the egg hunt easier next year.


----------



## ~Unicorn~

still thinking where egg 10 could be...


----------



## Mars Adept

Found Egg #10!


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Drakyem said:


> This site is darker than I could ever thought omg



Hey buddy before he comes back I need your help to escape please oh my god I haven’t seen my family in yea- oh no he’s coming back ya gotta help me please PLEASE P͉̺̫L̡̩̻̳E̛͢͏͈̤̟̰̘A̛̮S̻̞̬̀͘͠Ę̛̪͓̦̤̦̖̪̤


----------



## Stalfos

Easter Egg Hunt + April Fool's = :?(


----------



## AquaStrudel

I got a private message for my seashells right after entering a code i thought i got the answer right to one of the puzzle eggs asfvcsdvaoiuhfcjskh


----------



## seliph

Zipper T. Bunny said:


> It's April Fool's Day and things may not be as they seem...



It's March 31st you absolute buffoon


----------



## Trent the Paladin

gyro said:


> It's March 31st you absolute buffoon



Actually it’s April Fools in Wabbitland.


----------



## seliph

Tom said:


> Actually it’s April Fools in Wabbitland.



wabbitland isnt vawid


----------



## John Wick

Tom said:


> Actually it’s April Fools in Wabbitland.



And in Australia. O_O


----------



## olivetree123

I know EXACTLY what one of the puzzles is, but I'm stumped on how to spell it. :|


----------



## Oblivia

April Fool's Day lasts all weekend in my world.


----------



## amanda1983

gyro said:


> It's March 31st you absolute buffoon



Almost 11am Sunday 1st of April here in Australia. Guess Zipper follows our time lol.


----------



## ~Unicorn~

found egg #10! i knew it was there.


----------



## Zane

discovering parts of the site I never knew existed but not discovering any eggs


----------



## Verecund

I found #10 and I'm pretty sure I know what's going on in 8 and 11 but can't find them. All of the other ones I'm hopeless at.


----------



## seliph

amanda1983 said:


> Almost 11am Sunday 1st of April here in Australia. Guess Zipper follows our time lol.



Silly Amanda we all know Australia isn't real


----------



## LaBelleFleur

I have to say, I'm disappointed by the banner this year. When does the crazy start?


----------



## J087

I entered 5 codes, all in caps. How do you know you hit the correct one?


----------



## mountaintear

EEEEEeeeee it's like every time I think I have one figured out  just fail miserably again :'O
I was hoping to just get enough for Oblivia's starpower egg (it's so lovely~) but I am officially giving up; I'm not even close to figuring out one clue ;'s
But I wish everyone else the best of luck finding those eggs~!


----------



## John Wick

gyro said:


> Silly Amanda we all know Australia isn't real



Then where have I been living all these years!


----------



## Lancelot

J087 said:


> I entered 5 codes, all in caps. How do you know you hit the correct one?



You get an egg.


----------



## JCnator

J087 said:


> I entered 5 codes, all in caps. How do you know you hit the correct one?



If you typed that code correctly, it should redirect you to the first page of 6th Annual Easter Egg Hunt .


----------



## Oblivia

J087 said:


> I entered 5 codes, all in caps. How do you know you hit the correct one?



You'll get a PM stating that you found an egg.  No PM means your answer was incorrect!


----------



## toxapex

toxapex said:


> Hm, dang... I feel like 100% sure of answers for 3 and 11 but no variations on what i think are the answers work... I bet when the answers come out I?ll feel stupid



Hey guys, PSA u have to put the code in all caps for it to work. I did not have this problem of course because I definitely read the instructions completely and thoroughly. But yknow, just like.... in case someone didn? t,

Still stuck on 11 though......


----------



## ~Unicorn~

don't tell me the april fools prank is this event and you're gonna delete all our eggs tomorrow


----------



## Trundle

How many people have gotten #8 so far?


----------



## John Wick

How do I get rid of the one egg I accidently found? 

I don't want it.


----------



## Oblivia

Trundle said:


> How many people have gotten #8 so far?



Two people!


----------



## N e s s

Oblivia said:


> Two people!



oh my god


----------



## Halloqueen

Jon_Snow said:


> How do I get rid of the one egg I accidently found?
> 
> I don't want it.



It should disappear after the events wrap up, so you'll only have it for a few days.


----------



## Paperboy012305

I found 7 eggs so far. I don't know if i'll find anymore.


----------



## seliph

Oblivia said:


> Two people!



McScuse me


----------



## J087

If anyone of the staff would be so kind to share a screenshot proving these eggs really do exist I'd be soo happy.

I've been to several locations which I'm positive are correct, but there is nothing there.
Neither are any of the codes I enter accepted.


----------



## Oblivia

J087 said:


> If anyone of the staff would be so kind to share a screenshot proving these eggs really do exist I'd be soo happy.
> 
> I've been to several locations which I'm positive are correct, but there is nothing there.
> Neither are any of the codes I enter accepted.



Can't share a screenshot but I promise they're out there! I set most of them up myself.


----------



## Mr. Cat

Paperboy012305 said:


> I found 7 eggs so far. I don't know if i'll find anymore.



Same. I thought I was doing good with 7, but then they updated the latest batch of eggs and I can't find 8 - 11. I've been searching for hours now without finding a single one. My spirit is crushed.


----------



## Locket

Jon_Snow said:


> How do I get rid of the one egg I accidently found?
> 
> I don't want it.



tbh you'll probably have it until next easter but it won't be on the side bar


----------



## John Wick

I can't buy ANYMORE mobile data. 

This is ridiculous.


----------



## Mr. Cat

Okay, I'm done. I'm going to bed. Screw this. I just wasted 3 hours of my life on this without making any more progress. This is sadistic. I'm an idiot. Goodnight, cruel world.


----------



## Trundle

Mr. Cat said:


> Okay, I'm done. I'm going to bed. Screw this. I just wasted 3 hours of my life on this without making any more progress. This is sadistic. I'm an idiot. Goodnight, cruel world.



it's okay we all feel the same way, I'm wasting my 3 day weekend doing this


----------



## cornimer

Finally got number 11 after two hours. I'm satisfied for today, I think I'll actually study for my test now


----------



## Sgt.Groove

*stares intensely* The only thing I like this year is that delicious breakfast egg, but knowing the forum someone will buy it then delete it like every year :/ Well, Gl everyone!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

WHAT THE HELL IT JUST SENT ME EGG 7 WHAT DID I DO


----------



## PaperCat

no eggs so far. 
i know what the song is for egg 11 but I guess what I am typing in doesn't work. oh well.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Jon_Snow said:


> I can't buy ANYMORE mobile data.
> 
> This is ridiculous.


I would assume any eggs in signatures don't count. I'm not going to try this without a stiff drink first.


----------



## Drakyem

So... *sigh*. What's the point on keep posting here. We can't say anything that's a hint of the hint (hilarious), so why do we keep posting. I'm sure the mods LOVE to see us suffering, so why should we continue this infernal post!? *cries in animalese*


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I can't even find Egg #7. Man, this hunt is very tricky.


----------



## Jake

There are eggs in my signature FYI


----------



## Jake

There's also some in my fridge


----------



## Paperboy012305

Tomorrow, they'll be in your backyard.


----------



## olivetree123

Okay I just found one and it made me actually chuckle out loud

....now if only I could figure out how to write this code.


----------



## Hopeless Opus

I'M SO EXCITED i thought this wasn't happening this year i'm crying


----------



## honeyblossom

I spent a good few hours on this today and I don't think I'll spend anymore time. There's no way I can get 21, and I don't really want the other eggs. Hard pass on all this stress.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

5 is enough for one night, I guess.  Hopefully the clues that come out tomorrow won't be too difficult to figure out.


----------



## seliph

god I knew what egg 6 was referring to and i didn't look in THE MOST OBVIOUS PLACE way to go me ya dumby


----------



## Angel-Rae

I just don’t understand what on Earth it is all about. I’ve tried to work it out, been looking at threads across the board but it’s completely beyond me. The whole concept is beyond me. I don’t even understand what I’m looking fir let alone what the clues mean. It seems like a lot of inside jokes and gaming stuff that I don’t know.


----------



## Mars Adept

Angel-Rae said:


> I just don’t understand what on Earth it is all about. I’ve tried to work it out, been looking at threads across the board but it’s completely beyond me. The whole concept is beyond me. I don’t even understand what I’m looking fir let alone what the clues mean. It seems like a lot of inside jokes and gaming stuff that I don’t know.



That's because it is.


----------



## Angel-Rae

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> That's because it is.


Well ok then. I’ll keep trying to get the grey matter working but it may not be for the likes of me.


----------



## SpookyMemes

LOL it's 12 am and I'm now just finding out about this


----------



## mitfy

yall known since the woods that im stupid why would you do this to me again


----------



## N e s s

how many people have found egg 8 now

- - - Post Merge - - -

it feels like i'm trying to solve a calculus problem searching for egg 8


----------



## Aniko

I haven't found a single one this year. I guess I stayed away from the forums too long..


----------



## Hopeless Opus

number eleven is driving me nuts bc??? i feel like i got it but also not?


----------



## SpookyMemes

looks like this will be a repeat of the Halloween event for me lol


----------



## Vizionari

egg 1 is taunting me


----------



## seliph

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> That's because it is.





Angel-Rae said:


> Well ok then. I’ll keep trying to get the grey matter working but it may not be for the likes of me.



It's not. I'm sorry if this is out of line but ACCF you complain on every single event thread on this site about it being "too hard". If you don't like the site events and you don't have a good time with them personally then that's unfortunate for you but let's not drag other members into the pessimism. Everyone's got a chance to at least get a handful of eggs here.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Vizionari said:


> egg 1 is taunting me



Same.


----------



## WynterFrost

So eggs can be inside threads not just on the main thread list?


----------



## kikotoot

Only after spending a few hours on 3 did i realize what it was


----------



## Hopeless Opus

y'all i rly can't with egg 11.
it's driving me insane omgggg


----------



## Glitch_Wiz

This hunt actually feels unfair to me. Never found one _once_ anywhere


----------



## John Wick

I just had to buy ANOTHER $10 of mobile data.  

Maybe you should have had a set of clues for people who have only been here a little while.


----------



## Angel-Rae

gyro said:


> It's not. I'm sorry if this is out of line but ACCF you complain on every single event thread on this site about it being "too hard". If you don't like the site events and you don't have a good time with them personally then that's unfortunate for you but let's not drag other members into the pessimism. Everyone's got a chance to at least get a handful of eggs here.


I apologise profusely if I set this off. I was feeling frustrated because I was feeling excluded but **I kept trying** to work it out and I have found a code which will hopefully get me an egg. So sorry again for being a Negative Nelly. And the fact that it was about in jokes actually really helped me work out the whole idea of it; so the comment was actually helpful. I love mysteries and riddles so I really wanted to join in. It payed off to read the clues again and to look at the various parts of the forum with which I was unfamiliar.


----------



## Flare

Whoever made clues for 3 and 11 are very bad eggs.


----------



## amanda1983

WynterFrost said:


> So eggs can be inside threads not just on the main thread list?



Yep. I haven't found any yet this year, but last year they were often located on a random page, in a random place (including inserted into a post although could be anywhere on the page) of the right thread iirc.


----------



## WynterFrost

amanda1983 said:


> Yep. I haven't found any yet this year, but last year they were often located on a random page, in a random place (including inserted into a post although could be anywhere on the page) of the right thread iirc.



yikes this sounds extremely tedious


----------



## Rio_

I got 1-6 & 10, but the rest are making me cry TT____TT
Especially 8 because I know what it's referring to but I still can't find it gaaaahhhh


----------



## kikotoot

I HAVE EVERYTHING TO FIGURE OUT FROM 11 BUT WHAT IS THE CODE whoops i forgot to turn caps off from trying so much


----------



## SpookyMemes

I finally got clue #1... I'm so stupid lmaooo


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I'm gonna fall asleep now. Hopefully my dreams know the answers to the clues.


----------



## seliph

Angel-Rae said:


> I apologise profusely if I set this off. I was feeling frustrated because I was feeling excluded but **I kept trying** to work it out and I have found a code which will hopefully get me an egg. So sorry again for being a Negative Nelly. And the fact that it was about in jokes actually really helped me work out the whole idea of it; so the comment was actually helpful. I love mysteries and riddles so I really wanted to join in. It payed off to read the clues again and to look at the various parts of the forum with which I was unfamiliar.



You've got nothing to apologize for, I get being overwhelmed by site events if you're new to them. I was including your post to say you've still got a shot at getting at least one of the cheaper eggs, don't let everyone going on about "it's just too hard my life is ruined" get you down.


----------



## amanda1983

WynterFrost said:


> yikes this sounds extremely tedious



It can be that, yep. The clues and puzzles are definitely solve-able (although a couple will only be done by a tiny number of members). Just a matter of trying to solve the clues/puzzles that you find easiest (or have some ideas for at least) and going from there. No need to try and solve EVERY single one or anything, only the most masochistic people are trying to do that lol.

Thiis event is a great way to explore more the site and possibly find things of interest to you that you wouldn't normally have come across. Solving riddles to collect eggs is a nice bonus, but it doesn't have to be everything.


----------



## allainah

oops wrong thread


----------



## Paperboy012305

Well, I got the egg I wanted. Now its time to sleep, so night. (I guess i'll aim for the eggs that cost 10 eggs)


----------



## DaCoSim

Ok. Just got home from work. Time to get CRACKIN!!!


----------



## Angel-Rae

gyro said:


> You've got nothing to apologize for, I get being overwhelmed by site events if you're new to them. I was including your post to say you've still got a shot at getting at least one of the cheaper eggs, don't let everyone going on about "it's just too hard my life is ruined" get you down.


No worries. It’s kind of a fun way to spend Easter Sunday for me, I will keep trying to get my head around the ones I can work out without lots of non AC game knowledge. And the ones made for any one I surely have a shot at!


----------



## John Wick

OMG. 

I found a fourth egg!

- - - Post Merge - - -

And egg #1!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mars Adept

gyro said:


> I get being overwhelmed by site events if you're new to them.



I may not be new to this forum, but I am very, VERY stressed by this egg hunt too. It's not like I want other people to never find the eggs. It's not like I want the eggs to be right in front of us, either. I'm saying that this should be a bit easier for those who are not absolute experts on everything on TBT. This forum is huge, you know.


----------



## Aniko

I kind of know what is #8 and #11 clues but don't know what to do with them *think outside the box*...*think outside the box*...


----------



## Rio_

Aniko said:


> I kind of know what is #8 and #11 clues but don't know what to do with them *think outside the box*...*think outside the box*...



I knooooowww ;~; I want to step away from this until the next clues are posted, but those two feel so close and yet so far... It keeps pulling me back ahhhhh


----------



## Mars Adept

Took me forever to figure out what Egg #1 was. I'm so dumb, haha.


----------



## Vizionari

FINALLY GOT 11

sneaky sneaky mods


----------



## skarmoury

Aniko said:


> I kind of know what is #8 and #11 clues but don't know what to do with them *think outside the box*...*think outside the box*...



Oof, same. I have ideas for the two of them but?? where do I even begin to look for the eggs?? zzzz honestly tho


----------



## Sloom

Could anyone tell me what an actual egg looks like when you find it? I just want an idea of what I'm looking for because I don't even know if I'm looking in the right places


----------



## Sweetley

When you thought you know the answer for Egg 11 immediately but then it proves you wrong.
I'm definitely overlooking something here and it makes me insane...

Edi.: And of course as soon as I complain about Egg 11... I found it. 
But that was really sneaky, good joob staff.


----------



## John Wick

I've put the code in for 11 dozens of ways. 
It doesn't work.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Sloom said:


> Could anyone tell me what an actual egg looks like when you find it? I just want an idea of what I'm looking for because I don't even know if I'm looking in the right places



Trust me, you will know when you find an egg!


----------



## chocopug

I'm doing well. 0 eggs so far XD I'll keep hunting though~


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I hate that everyone is saying #11 is sneaky and clever.  That means I'm never gonna solve it.


----------



## Idfldnsndt

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I hate that everyone is saying #11 is sneaky and clever.  That means I'm never gonna solve it.



I really love this one lol, it is clever


----------



## Alienfish

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I hate that everyone is saying #11 is sneaky and clever.  That means I'm never gonna solve it.



same i don't even get it unless it's supposed to be some mashup


----------



## Zerous

I swear I've tried to reword this code so many ways aghhh . Also, Are we supposed to look through all the pages in a thread??


----------



## Kamzitty

HOW DO I HAVE AN EGG I NEVER FOUND ONE? WTF IM SO CONFUSED??? 
So yeah apparently I found egg #7 but I never clicked a link or anything lmfao.
The hints are too vague lol :c I haven't found anything


----------



## toxapex

A few ppl have been saying they found #7 without actually doing anything, weird. I found it legit (i think? im p sure it wasn’t a coincidence)

Also the fact that the leg egg is gone from the banner is scarier than anything else you could have done... WHERE DID IT GO.... WHAT IS COMING.....?!


----------



## PaperCat

Chicha said:


> I'm gonna bow out of the egg hunt this year (unless I end up solving future riddles). I'm having no luck at all this year.
> 
> Good luck to everyone! It'll be interesting to see the answers for this year.



Same.


----------



## SpookyMemes

I think I'm just going to settle for one egg because I'm not going to get the one I want at this rate lol


----------



## Paperboy012305

So, any April Fools Day plans for this site?


----------



## dedenne

omg number 12 was easy


----------



## ~Unicorn~

got jeremy's resetti egg. this is too difficult so i'm just gonna end my hunting here.


----------



## amanda1983

Yikes, those new clues aren't making any immediate sense to me either lol.

I'll solve at least one of these at some point I'm sure but so far I'm stumped. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yikes, those new clues aren't making any immediate sense to me either lol.

I'll solve at least one of these at some point I'm sure but so far I'm stumped.


----------



## sej

literally haven't got a single egg yet


----------



## SpookyMemes

grrrr I know what is being referred to for 12 but I can't find it!!! unless I'm completely wrong but what else could they be talking aboit

- - - Post Merge - - -



~Unicorn~ said:


> got jeremy's resetti egg. this is too difficult so i'm just gonna end my hunting here.



I agree I think I'm gonna buy the cardboard egg lol


----------



## toxapex

Were those zippers INSIDE THE HUNT BANNER


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I don't understand the new clues either.  Damn it, I only need 2 more.


----------



## cornimer

Got 12 and 13 but idk about the other two


----------



## dedenne

OMG I GOT 13!!!!!11111


----------



## sej

just found egg 9 from just searching the whole forum lmao


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I JUST FOUND EGG 13 BY CHANCE LMAO


----------



## Zerous

Finally got #11, about 1000 codes later XD


----------



## Lancelot

peichi said:


> just found egg 9 from just searching the whole forum lmao



BYEEEEEEEEEEEEE.

NUMBER 9 will literally cause my death

Nvm I meant 8


----------



## Zerous

Is it only the puzzles that you have to guess the code for?


----------



## WynterFrost

amazing. incredible. I managed to find one. now I can sleep in peace tonight


----------



## Idfldnsndt

Believe_In_Kittens said:


> Is it only the puzzles that you have to guess the code for?



yes only the puzzles, the rest are an egg or similar u click on


----------



## LambdaDelta

hooray for getting eggs on random first guesses

(#13 and 15)

also got #12, but that one was super obvious


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Welp, Zipper just got *CREEPIER!*

His head has chicken legs.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

What the **** happened to Zipper


----------



## Drakyem

So... I bought the cardboard egg but it doesn't appear in my inventory. It says "Currency ---> 3 eggs" but then, in the Shop "Insufficent Founds". What the egg?

Edit: nevermind, I just didn't do the checkout


----------



## Alolan_Apples

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> What the **** happened to Zipper



Today's a Christian holiday! Why are you cussing?


----------



## seliph

i for one accept chicken zipper


----------



## Zerous

who decided that chicken Zipper was a good idea?

- - - Post Merge - - -

XD


----------



## Laudine

Believe_In_Kittens said:


> who decided that chicken Zipper was a good idea?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> XD



Hello nice to meet you


----------



## Mars Adept

Found Egg #12. The rest of the new eggs seem impossible, though.


----------



## Zerous

Laudine said:


> Hello nice to meet you



Thank you, this is one of the best things I've ever seen lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Laudine said:


> Hello nice to meet you



Wanna know the creepiest thing you did? You photoshopped Oblivia's avatar by drawing a border around her mouth. I can still find that image somewhere on this site.


----------



## amanda1983

WynterFrost said:


> amazing. incredible. I managed to find one. now I can sleep in peace tonight



Ditto!!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

amanda1983 said:


> Ditto!!



Eevee!


----------



## amanda1983

Laudine said:


> Hello nice to meet you



Laudine you are the best!!!


----------



## LambdaDelta

Alolan_Apples said:


> Eevee!



everstone!


also got #2 finally

turns out my idea was right, and I was just looking in the wrong places


----------



## Sherbet

man this egg hunt really makes me feel like an idiot hah
i feel like i?ve found multiple eggs already, but they?re not showing up because either 1) my browser isn?t compatible for some reason (?) or 2) i?m convincing myself that they?re in one specific thread & i?m too stubborn to look anywhere else whoops


----------



## Holla

Managed to find a couple so far. This event is still as challenging as ever...


----------



## PunchyTheCat

wtf is with these new clues


----------



## ~Unicorn~

so nothing was planned for April Fool's?

that sux


----------



## deSPIRIA

ill probably stick with my 3 to get cardboard egg lolol


----------



## Trundle

How many people have #8 now? Would there be a hint if not enough people get it?


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow

I know what 8 is hinting at but idk how to find it


----------



## Aniko

I found one!!! At last!!! How long do we have to solve them all?


----------



## Oblivia

Alolan_Apples said:


> Wanna know the creepiest thing you did? You photoshopped Oblivia's avatar by drawing a border around her mouth. I can still find that image somewhere on this site.



She didn't Photoshop my avatar, she drew the entire thing! The full piece is incredible. 



~Unicorn~ said:


> so nothing was planned for April Fool's?
> 
> that sux



Hilarious that people think this.


----------



## Trundle

Don't you all understand... WE are the April Fools! They get us to run around looking for eggs while they watch us and laugh at us from their high and mighty thrones. They sit on a throne of lies. 

#TBTRevolution


----------



## SpookyMemes

I think the eggs are the April Fool's Day thing lol

no offense your eggs are lovely


----------



## ~Unicorn~

SpookyMemes said:


> I think the eggs are the April Fool's Day thing lol
> 
> no offense your eggs are lovely



the eggs are too fabulous to be a prank


----------



## Sweetley

I don't get what the hint of Egg 8 means. Everytime, when I read the hint, I think I got it but then I 
look around and find nothing...


----------



## Chris

Sherbet said:


> man this egg hunt really makes me feel like an idiot hah
> i feel like i?ve found multiple eggs already, but they?re not showing up because either 1) my browser isn?t compatible for some reason (?) or 2) i?m convincing myself that they?re in one specific thread & i?m too stubborn to look anywhere else whoops



Your browser won't have any impact on whether or not they're visible. Try searching elsewhere.


----------



## a potato

Love the eggs this year!


----------



## SpookyMemes

Bring on tHe next batch of clues!! The others have been out for 2 hours and I only managed to find one lol

Edit: oh wow right after I buy an egg I end up finding more lol...


----------



## amanda1983

Each time I click "like" on a post, their sidebar changes the Bells + Eggs totals to 0. Originally I thought it was just a random glitch or my imagination or something but nope, it's been happening all day, every time I "like" a post. Refreshing the page returns the Bells and Eggs totals to what they were before.

It's not April 1st where I am anymore but Happy April Fools Day lol.


----------



## Chris

amanda1983 said:


> Each time I click "like" on a post, their sidebar changes the Bells + Eggs totals to 0. Originally I thought it was just a random glitch or my imagination or something but nope, it's been happening all day, every time I "like" a post. Refreshing the page returns the Bells and Eggs totals to what they were before.
> 
> It's not April 1st where I am anymore but Happy April Fools Day lol.



We are aware of this glitch. It's not a trick it's been happening since we added the like feature IIRC.


----------



## amanda1983

Tina said:


> We are aware of this glitch. It's not a trick it's been happening since we added the like feature IIRC.



Huh, I've never noticed it before now, weird. 

Thanks for the info!


----------



## N e s s

meh i bought the eyes closed egg gg egg hunt you broke me


----------



## Hanzoisbae

Wth egg 2 is hard


----------



## Mars Adept

What's up with the Zipper chicken?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Just found Egg #13! That makes 7 eggs!


----------



## ~Unicorn~

zipper are you okay


----------



## MapleSilver

Are you able to transfer eggs to other users, so if you only get 2, it isn't completely meaningless?


----------



## Chris

MapleSilver said:


> Are you able to transfer eggs to other users, so if you only get 2, it isn't completely meaningless?



You cannot transfer eggs to other users. You can however find more eggs so that the ones you do have won't be wasted!


----------



## seliph

egg 17 im laughing


----------



## ~Unicorn~

MapleSilver said:


> Are you able to transfer eggs to other users, so if you only get 2, it isn't completely meaningless?



yeah, you can give them to zipper so he doesn't murder you with his chicken feet.

(eggs arent transferable, so make use or make waste)


----------



## Vizionari

egg 18 is clever


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Only one more.  Why am I so stupid?!


----------



## MorphiGalaxi

I don’t know what the new puzzles are for?


----------



## Nightstar

I can't find any :c Are they in actual threads or what?


----------



## MorphiGalaxi

Wait nevermind it says all puzzles are codes XD ok cool

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nightstar said:


> I can't find any :c Are they in actual threads or what?



“All eggs, besides puzzle eggs, will be contained within an image or a text link somewhere on the forum (or possibly even outside the forum), so put on your thinking top hats and try not to go mad!”


----------



## Alolan_Apples

*Person 1:* I need help on PWP farming. Where should I go?
*Person 2:* Go to Bell Tree Forums. That's the most useful site on Animal Crossing advice.
*Person 1:* Okay. Will go there.
_(Person 1 goes to Bell Tree Forums and sees creepy Zipper T Bunny gif in banner.)_
*Person 1:* Oh my god! I'm outta here!


----------



## deSPIRIA

i always think im so smart with the second puzzle and i think ive cracked it but its never the answer!


----------



## Rio_

I woke up to an epiphany about Egg #11 and was very happy. I also woke up to that banner... I am not happy.

Also, I had a lot of trouble deciding what egg to buy, but I finally decided on Oblivia's Happy Egg because it is just so happy!


----------



## AquaStrudel

why do i do this to  myself


----------



## DaCoSim

Question staff. I hope it?s ok to ask this. It?s not a hint or clue. For the puzzle hints, it says no symbols. What about numbers? If a puzzle includes a number, Can we type in actual number/s or do we have to spell them out?


----------



## Chris

DaCoSim said:


> Question staff. I hope it’s ok to ask this. It’s not a hint or clue. For the puzzle hints, it says no symbols. What about numbers? If a puzzle includes a number, Can we type in actual number/s or do we have to spell them out?



If a clue contains a number you would type the number: e.g. '1' not 'one'. Symbols refers more to things like punctuation.


----------



## DaCoSim

Tina said:


> If a clue contains a number you would type the number: e.g. '1' not 'one'. Symbols refers more to things like punctuation.



THANK YOU TINA!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Cannot find anymore eggs, must wait until 5.


----------



## Vizionari

stuck on 6 eggs -3-


----------



## ~Unicorn~

Alolan_Apples said:


> *Person 1:* I need help on PWP farming. Where should I go?
> *Person 2:* Go to Bell Tree Forums. That's the most useful site on Animal Crossing advice.
> *Person 1:* Okay. Will go there.
> _(Person 1 goes to Bell Tree Forums and sees creepy Zipper T Bunny gif in banner.)_
> *Person 1:* Oh my god! I'm outta here!


rip new members


----------



## Paperboy012305

The only good thing is, they can't make an account until Zipper is gone.


----------



## Zane

so many people tied in the lead right now :0 intense


----------



## Halloqueen

I have no idea how so many people have earned 8-12 or even more eggs. I'm not getting so many references, and those that I do (hi, Clue 8) I haven't found anything to do with after hours of looking. Good job, folks.

Also, Zipper is looking great today. I love it.


----------



## toxapex

Hey, idk if I missed this, but does anyone know when the hunt itself ends?


----------



## Justin

Zipper's gettin a work out while watching you guys hunt


----------



## seliph

Justin said:


> Zipper's gettin a work out while watching you guys hunt



he's been doing squats for like 2 hours straight he's gonna have the hottest legs


----------



## Paperboy012305

Justin said:


> Zipper's gettin a work out while watching you guys hunt


He ain't skipping leg day for nothing.


----------



## Antonio

This is even more terrifying....


----------



## Luna Moonbug

I think i found all the fake eggs (link to youtube) 
maybe i should get an egg for that  >.<


----------



## LambdaDelta

egg #14 is cooked


----------



## Mars Adept

Can you please give better hints for some of these? I swear I'm so close to a few of the eggs I haven't found yet.


----------



## Luna Moonbug

i got my 2018 egg..yay...happy Easter everybody


----------



## tiffanistarr

i'll have enough to buy 1 egg collectible 
that's a win for me because these clues are hard for me considering i've only been on this forum for a couple months 
it's been fun though!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Man.  I'm really praying that I'll be able to solve one of the last few clues.  If I can't I can at least buy the two cheapest eggs but I really want the Starpower one.


----------



## Luna Moonbug

tiffanistarr said:


> i'll have enough to buy 1 egg collectible
> that's a win for me because these clues are hard for me considering i've only been on this forum for a couple months
> it's been fun though!



my town name is Hogwarts too lol....


----------



## tiffanistarr

Luna Moonbug said:


> my town name is Hogwarts too lol....



heyyyyyyyyyyyyyy

so your hogwarts has a tia and a bones as well?

damn we have good taste


----------



## ~Unicorn~

Spoiler: they look so cute together












after looking at the banner, i think i see why Zipper wears a bunny suit....

his eyes flash red when his legs go up thats freaky pls make this stop


----------



## orangeboy35

Finally got myself another egg (Number three was easy for me) and I figured out number 18. I feel smart but also not smart because I haven't found any more


----------



## MapleSilver

**** this I give up. Can't believe I wasted hours of my life for 2 meaningless eggs.


----------



## Sweetley

Well, I will give up here. I found 8 eggs and I don't understand the new hints at all. Guess I will choose 
a egg now and go to sleep. But hey, I was better this easter then last year so... I'm happy.


----------



## Vizionari

i understand none of the new clues


----------



## LambdaDelta

it might be that both easter and april fools fall on the same day this year, but if you participate in the tbt annual egg hunt, *every* easter feels like april fools


----------



## SpookyMemes

meh I'm just gonna buy another egg and stop trying lol

I found 6 eggs in total which I'm proud of, if only I did well in the Halloween event


----------



## Rio_

Why.

(That's aimed towards both the new banner and the new clues...)


----------



## Vizionari

found egg 16 while searching for egg 21 xD


----------



## a potato

What if the real prank is Zipper never going away from the banner?


----------



## Mars Adept

This is impossible. You could have at least gave us a better hint for Egg #8.


----------



## Sherbet

eh i?m fine with my one little egg, even though i know it?ll be deleted soon


----------



## Paperboy012305

I found Egg 14, but I don't get it...


----------



## toxapex

THE TREE IS THICC. I REPEAT, THE TREE IS THICC, THIS IS CODE RED


----------



## tiffanistarr

but whyyyyyy?


----------



## Paperboy012305

*Finds Egg 18*

Now I get it!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Looks like Zipper has found his way inside our posts


----------



## Alolan_Apples

This is the hardest Egg Hunt I ever participated in.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

toxapex said:


> THE TREE IS THICC. I REPEAT, THE TREE IS THICC, THIS IS CODE RED



Oh no.  Thicc trees, my only weakness...


----------



## amanda1983

tiffanistarr said:


> but whyyyyyy?




Well that's a new one. The tree has chicken legs instead of a trunk... just the thing nightmares are (now) made of!


----------



## Zane

cmonnn i just wanna solve one more so I can spend the rest of my eggs and finally go decompose in a ditch in peace


----------



## toxapex

HES EVERYWHERE

ALSO WOOOOOOOO I GOT 10 EGGS AND GOT THE HAPPY EGG!!! THATS IT FOR ME, IM TAPPING OUT

I’ll prob feel so stupid when I see the answer for 11


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I decided that I'm done with the hunt. I can't wait until Tuesday to see the answers.


----------



## amanda1983

Welp still on only 1 egg. At this rate that may well be the only one I find lol.


----------



## Trundle

Thanks staff for the egg hunt, it was super fun!


----------



## amanda1983

Trundle said:


> Thanks staff for the egg hunt, it was super fun!




You found all 21??? Wow, congratulations Trundle!!!


----------



## FireNinja1

Trundle said:


> Thanks staff for the egg hunt, it was super fun!



Congrats Trundle!


----------



## seliph

Trundle said:


> Thanks staff for the egg hunt, it was super fun!



die


----------



## Lancelot

gyro said:


> die



Id second this but







good job bruh


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Trundle said:


> Thanks staff for the egg hunt, it was super fun!



Good for you boi!


----------



## seliph

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Id second this but
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good job bruh



thanks i'm gonna go drown myself in linkin park


----------



## tiffanistarr

Trundle said:


> Thanks staff for the egg hunt, it was super fun!



you found all of them????


----------



## John Wick

I can't see a thing with these annoying floating eggs.


----------



## allainah

i kinda dig these floating eggs on my screen

also i'm so confused as to how some people can find 10+ eggs???? ;_; i must suck or maybe these hints refer to things i don't know anything about like certain games :// oh well atleast I have enough for a cheap egg better than nothing


----------



## Dawnpiplup

Wow, congratulations Trundle! 

Meanwhile I've only found one lol


----------



## ~Unicorn~

i just logged in and oh my-

this is a prank???


----------



## Paperboy012305

Its ALL OGRE now, Shrek claims the Golden Breakfast. Congrats!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I decided to bite the bullet and buy my two eggs.  Congrats to everyone who found more, but I have a severe headache from staring at the forums for hours and need to quit.


----------



## Paperboy012305

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I decided to bite the bullet and buy my two eggs.  Congrats to everyone who found more, but I have a severe headache from staring at the forums for hours and need to quit.


If I get 2 more, you'll see what's coming from me.


----------



## deSPIRIA

im not bothered to solve anymore haha, ill just buy the cardboard egg


----------



## Dawnpiplup

I'm clicking these floating eggs in desperation


----------



## Aniko

My processor doesn't like those flying eggs too much....


----------



## Paperboy012305

Make that 1 more. I found 9, and I thought my eyes were playing tricks on me.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Paperboy012305 said:


> Make that 1 more. I found 9, and I thought my eyes were playing tricks on me.



I will be eternally grateful to you if you buy me that Starpower Egg.  I'm rooting for you!


----------



## Angel-Rae

Is the event still going? When does it finish? I’m really hoping to find more eggs today.


----------



## PaperCat

found no eggs. oh well.

congrats trundle!


----------



## DaCoSim

Great job trundle!!!! U know I?d have found them all first had I not had to work these last 2 days!!! (Lol, j/k there?s just a littllllllot of bs in that!)


----------



## orangeboy35

I finally found egg 2, finally. I can buy a collectable now!


----------



## LambdaDelta

well got the best egg for now

also congrats to truffle


----------



## Aniko

Found another one! Just when I was giving up. Now I have two, so little compared to the past years. This year I just don't know where to find them or write the codes XD


----------



## Katelyn

I have decided I'm giving up because none of those clues make any sense to me at all lmao


----------



## cornimer

I've never seen the forums more beautiful


----------



## seliph

i can do without all the floating eggs but please leave the tree like that


----------



## MapleSilver

gyro said:


> i can do without all the floating eggs but please leave the tree like that



I might be going crazy but I think there's less of them now. Maybe I've gotten used to them but I can tolerate it now.


----------



## LambdaDelta

gyro said:


> i can do without all the floating eggs but please leave the tree like that



holy hell the forums

ok back to tbt undercover for further egg hunting


----------



## classically.trained

The worst is when you know what the clue is referring to but still can't find the egg. Grrr


----------



## King Dorado

I might have missed an announcement on this, but how much longer do we have, to find eggs for the shop???

and congrats to Trundler!!


----------



## toxapex

Lmao i got a PM for birthday bells and thought I had accidentally gotten an egg

My birthday is tomorrow guys give me cardboard egg


----------



## Vizionari

Congrats trundle!

Honestly none of the eggs appeal to me immensely so I've mostly been doing the hunt for fun xD but gotta spend those eggs somehow. I'm still surprised I've found 14 so far.


----------



## Hanzoisbae

I don't understand any of these hints possibly because I haven't been here for that long


----------



## Antonio

Trundle said:


> Thanks staff for the egg hunt, it was super fun!



Nice, another thing to add to my doubts. Anyways, good job!







Ahhh, the loop pauses for a quick second at the end when it's going back up again. If you remove the last bunny, it won't pause.


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Trundle said:


> Thanks staff for the egg hunt, it was super fun!


Congratulations Trundle!  Well deserved.


----------



## cornimer

Congrats Trundle, I hope Thunder's breakfast tastes good


----------



## LambdaDelta

toxapex said:


> Lmao i got a PM for birthday bells and thought I had accidentally gotten an egg
> 
> My birthday is tomorrow guys give me cardboard egg





Spoiler: here you go, happy early birthday


----------



## Jacob

Congrats Trundle!!!


----------



## PunchyTheCat

grats trundle


----------



## Thunder

Trundle said:


> Thanks staff for the egg hunt, it was super fun!



what the **** am i supposed to eat now


----------



## LambdaDelta

Thunder said:


> what the **** am i supposed to eat now



well you still have cardboard


----------



## Trundle

Thunder said:


> what the **** am i supposed to eat now



I'll sell you my Nintendo Labo™ Breakfast Kit for $40


----------



## King Dorado

Thunder said:


> what the **** am i supposed to eat now



i'm sure the community can come up with some suggestions...


----------



## Holla

Managed to find 7 in total. I’m happy with that. I’ll grab a Starpower Egg and leave it at that. Good luck to everyone for the remainder of the event!


----------



## toadsworthy

I have to confess, I had help with the egg hunt today.
Meet Keaton, I bought him at 12 today and he knew all the answers
​


----------



## PunchyTheCat

toadsworthy said:


> I have to confess, I had help with the egg hunt today.
> Meet Keaton, I bought him at 12 today and he knew all the answers
> View attachment 215662​



GET BANNED SON. YOU'RE A DISGRACE TO ALL OF US.

Nah jk


----------



## Rio_

Got 17/21- not too shabby! 
I'm going to end my hunt here as I'd rather just buy one of the cheap eggs from someone later than continue this agony ahahahahahahahaha

Anyways, thank you staff for another lovely event!! 
(but no thx for the clues- plz make babby version next year i beg u)


----------



## toadsworthy

so will the real collectibles be posted at midnight or do we have to wait longer?


----------



## jae.

askghdjf i am way too invested in this for how much i need to do before tomorrow. why did i even log on tonight aaah


----------



## Antonio

Antonio said:


> Nice, another thing to add to my doubts. Anyways, good job!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh, the loop pauses for a quick second at the end when it's going back up again. If you remove the last bunny, it won't pause.



WHY IS THIS BOTHERING ME.


----------



## ~Unicorn~

the banner & falling eggs are a LOT less laggy on my laptop.

good luck to the rest of the egg hunters!!


----------



## sizzi

Thanks for another great event! Happy Easter all ^^


----------



## classically.trained

Lol now I'm wishing I'd waited to buy collectibles since people are saying these aren't the real ones.... I bought three of the cheaper ones because I preferred how they looked compared to the expensive ones, but if these aren't what they actually look like that was a mistake. I guess we'll see!


----------



## cornimer

I found egg 8 goodbye I'm done hunting forever


----------



## Mars Adept

I'm back. I doubt I'll find anymore eggs, so I'll probably just get the starpower egg.


----------



## toxapex

toadsworthy said:


> so will the real collectibles be posted at midnight or do we have to wait longer?



Plot twist: The april fools joke is that these are the real collectibles and they will never be changed


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

toxapex said:


> Plot twist: The april fools joke is that these are the real collectibles and they will never be changed



I'd be fine with that


----------



## classically.trained

Anyone know when the hunt ends and/or when Zipper's shop will close?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vampnessa said:


> I found egg 8 goodbye I'm done hunting forever



That's the one that's ticking me off the most because I know what it's referencing. Congrats on finding it!


----------



## seliph

Vampnessa said:


> I found egg 8 goodbye I'm done hunting forever



YAY VANESSA


----------



## WynterFrost

I keep getting excited that I've found an egg but it's just the dumb floating eggs >.>


----------



## kiwikenobi

I'm afraid to spend my eggs in case the April Fool's event somehow wastes them. But I'm also afraid to not spend my eggs in case the shop closes or runs out of stock before April Fool's Day is over.

Not sure what to do...


----------



## John Wick

kiwikenobi said:


> I'm afraid to spend my eggs in case the April Fool's event somehow wastes them. But I'm also afraid to not spend my eggs in case the shop closes or runs out of stock before April Fool's Day is over.
> 
> Not sure what to do...



I bought 2 eggs. 
I just hope the graphics for them are a joke!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Welp, I can't find anymore eggs. Can't wait to see the obvious locations of where the eggs are when this is all over.

Goodnight guys, may my insanity be at rest.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And I went for the Sakura egg, because I may sell it off for profit or keep it.


----------



## John Wick

Nooo! 
Why did I spend them! 
I just found another one and can't get the egg I want.


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow

I wanted to get the Sakura or pikachu egg but when I finally got enough and went to exchange my eggs they weren?t there anymore  but at least I got enough eggs to buy one this time 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Callin it a night I have an exam in like 9 hours


----------



## FireNinja1

Elephantmarshmallow said:


> I wanted to get the Sakura or pikachu egg but when I finally got enough and went to exchange my eggs they weren’t there anymore  but at least I got enough eggs to buy one this time
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Callin it a night I have an exam in like 9 hours



Yeah wait...where did those eggs go?


----------



## kiwikenobi

Maybe that's the April Fool's prank?


----------



## Jeremy

Regarding the Pikachu, Sakura, and normal eggs, they were not supposed to be in the shop and most users (including staff) could not actually see them. Only users who recently received the two-year seashells saw that they were available. A few users purchased them, so I have removed the collectibles and refunded the egg currency. Sorry for any inconvenience!


----------



## Vizionari

Jeremy said:


> Regarding the Pikachu, Sakura, and normal eggs, they were not supposed to be in the shop and most users (including staff) could not actually see them. Only users who recently received the two-year seashells saw that they were available. A few users purchased them, so I have removed the collectibles and refunded the egg currency. Sorry for any inconvenience!



well that's a weird glitch


----------



## Zerous

I get what so many of them are referencing but I cant find them. The pain.


----------



## Mars Adept

When does the event end?


----------



## WynterFrost

Yass I got another one, just one more I can get the cardboard egg~


----------



## Stalfos

Zipper is mocking me.


----------



## Verecund

I wanted the starpower egg since it was the only one I liked but the clues were too hard for me; I only got 7, 10, 11, and 12.

I feel like I knew what a few of the others were about but couldn't find the right place for them.


----------



## Halloqueen

Are we going to see the actual versions of the collectibles before the event ends or will it be a surprise afterward? Assuming these are April Fool's placeholders like I thought I read, anyway.

Also, congrats Trundle.


----------



## Jeremy

ZombifiedHorror said:


> Are we going to see the actual versions of the collectibles before the event ends or will it be a surprise afterward? Assuming these are April Fool's placeholders like I thought I read, anyway.
> 
> Also, congrats Trundle.



If for some strange reason these beautiful eggs were to change, it would not be until after the shop is closed, which will be happening Wednesday night. 

The clues can still be solved until Monday night, which is when we will post the answers.


----------



## John Wick

Antonio said:


> Nice, another thing to add to my doubts. Anyways, good job!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh, the loop pauses for a quick second at the end when it's going back up again. If you remove the last bunny, it won't pause.



I keep finding that graphic and it leads to your post.


----------



## Ably.Saucey

Jeremy said:


> If for some strange reason these beautiful eggs were to change, it would not be until after the shop is closed, which will be happening Wednesday night.
> 
> The clues can still be solved until Monday night, which is when we will post the answers.



Oh, good, I still have time to hunt!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Well, if there's no way to know what the eggs will turn into--assuming they will change at all--until after it's too late to buy them, I'll spend my eggs now, and hope that my egg doesn't turn into something unpleasant later.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

After finding 14 eggs, I am done for real. No more participation from Alolan_Apples. I purchased two Starpower Eggs with the 14 eggs I found (and yes, I'm trying to sell them, I want to get back to 10k TBT I was at last September).

I had a lot of fun here. Thank you staff for hosting this event!


----------



## duckykate

Yay, i found 3 and got the cardboard egg


----------



## tiffanistarr

Jeremy said:


> If for some strange reason these beautiful eggs were to change, it would not be until after the shop is closed, which will be happening Wednesday night.
> 
> The clues can still be solved until Monday night, which is when we will post the answers.



oh cool, I'll have something to do tomorrow at work


----------



## toadsworthy

Jeremy said:


> If for some strange reason these beautiful eggs were to change, it would not be until after the shop is closed, which will be happening Wednesday night.
> 
> The clues can still be solved until Monday night, which is when we will post the answers.



R E S T O C K S ?


----------



## Ably.Saucey

I'm just wandering around random pages at this point...I didn't even bother with the woods, so that gives a clue to my patience with highly specific yet completely vague clues.


----------



## Halloqueen

Bit the bullet and snagged the Starpower Egg. I'm sorta hoping to figure out 3 to 6 more clues to get the JPEG Resetti and Cardboard Eggs but I don't think I'll even get 1 more clue solved. #8 has wrecked me, I can't find it anywhere even after 2 days, despite presumably knowing what I should be looking for.


----------



## DaCoSim

Am i the only one that wants to jump on a bed and yell triskaidekaphobia???? LUV Mr Magorium's wonder emporium!!!


----------



## skarmoury

Welp, I'm giving up from this hunt. I suddenly got sick and I don't think I have enough energy to really search more. Didn't get the egg I wanted (Laudine's adorable eyes closed egg), but I got myself a cardboard egg and a JPEG egg. I love their colors nevertheless. c:
Good luck to everyone else participating!! Hope y'all find those eggs. <3


----------



## Idfldnsndt

Restock for eyes closed egg when???!


----------



## Sweetley

Got the Starpower Egg now, if I would find at least two more eggs then I could buy another egg,
but I don't understand any of these hints. :/


----------



## John Wick

I've found 13 all up. 

I went through almost every thread on the forums. O_O 

My eyes won't move. 
I can't blink. -> O_O <- that's ME!


----------



## Zerous

5, 8, 10 (and maybe 6) are tripping me out, I thought I got it but I cant find them lol


----------



## Mars Adept

I give up. 7 eggs is my limit. Just purchased a Starpower egg. For those who still want one, there's two left in the shop.


----------



## Angel-Rae

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> I give up. 7 eggs is my limit. Just purchased a Starpower egg. For those who still want one, there's two left in the shop.


I just need one more egg then I can buy one! I’m on six eggs. I hope I can do it.


----------



## Mr. Cat

I did so well on Saturday, then wasn't on at all on Sunday. Didn't realize the egg I wanted would be sold out (Eyes Closed), I could have gotten it way earlier when it wasn't. Bleeeh.


----------



## WynterFrost

still only one away (╥﹏╥)


----------



## Sweetley

Just found surprised another egg, if I would only understand any of these hints...

Also, the one Zipper on the right freaks me out with his eyes.


----------



## r a t

congrats aiden now ur apart of the cool kids golden club


----------



## Alolan_Apples

So all of our winners are:

- Tom
- oath2order
- Monkey D Luffy
- Rosetti
- Trundle

And what do they all have in common? At least one animated collectible.


----------



## Jeremy

Alolan_Apples said:


> So all of our winners are:
> 
> - Tom
> - oath2order
> - Monkey D Luffy
> - Rosetti
> - Trundle
> 
> And what do they all have in common? At least one animated collectible.



oath2order was actually found to be cheating and no one else got all 24 eggs that year, so there was no winner.


----------



## LeinenShandy

oh worddd, this was my first event ever last year

- - - Post Merge - - -



Rosetti said:


> congrats aiden now ur apart of the cool kids golden club



woah you're everything is giving me vertigo

- - - Post Merge - - -

so like, I know where this is from for 11... but like what do I put down


----------



## toadsworthy

Woke up today and can't tell if I'm feeling bad from spending all day yesterday stressing about this, or the amount of food in general i ate

Either way
Happy Monday, ye who still huntig


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Jeremy said:


> oath2order was actually found to be cheating and no one else got all 24 eggs that year, so there was no winner.



But at least the 2014 Egg Hunt had a winner, even though he gave his golden egg away to Jennifer.


----------



## hestu

I know what #11 is but I can't get it to work for the life of me!!!!!


----------



## Justin

Alolan_Apples said:


> So all of our winners are:
> 
> - Tom
> - oath2order
> - Monkey D Luffy
> - Rosetti
> - Trundle
> 
> And what do they all have in common? At least one animated collectible.



If you want to go waaaaaay back, technically the very first Easter Egg Hunt winner is Jake in 2013! But that version of the event was much more low-key and far simpler.


----------



## Zerous

Sudden realisation that I have wasted 3 days of my life scrolling through 100s of pages to find 5 eggs ;-;


----------



## TykiButterfree

Oh no, I forgot this was a thing and just saw it today. It is a good thing the cardboard one is my favorite. Hopefully I can get a couple more clues. lol


----------



## cornimer

Omk I didn't think I could get any more eggs but I just had a genius stroke and found two more  yay star power egg


----------



## Vizionari

Hoping for laudine's egg to restock ^^"


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Justin said:


> If you want to go waaaaaay back, technically the very first Easter Egg Hunt winner is Jake in 2013! But that version of the event was much more low-key and far simpler.



Wow! But then again, I didn't count it because it was way different to the current egg hunt while City Folk was the most recent AC game at the time (at least to most of us).


----------



## ~Unicorn~

is everything on the site gonna grow chicken legs?


----------



## LambdaDelta

Jeremy said:


> Regarding the Pikachu, Sakura, and normal eggs, they were not supposed to be in the shop and most users (including staff) could not actually see them. Only users who recently received the two-year seashells saw that they were available. A few users purchased them, so I have removed the collectibles and refunded the egg currency. Sorry for any inconvenience!



I think you mean this was the april fools prank


----------



## toxapex

Justin said:


> If you want to go waaaaaay back, technically the very first Easter Egg Hunt winner is Jake in 2013! But that version of the event was much more low-key and far simpler.



What was that like? Is there a thread for it?


----------



## Lancelot

Alolan_Apples said:


> So all of our winners are:
> 
> - Tom
> - oath2order
> - Monkey D Luffy
> - Rosetti
> - Trundle
> 
> And what do they all have in common? At least one animated collectible.



Shoutout to Rosie for being the only girl!!

Inb4 did you just assume my gender comments


----------



## DaCoSim

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Shoutout to Rosie for being the only girl!!
> 
> Inb4 did you just assume my gender comments




Resist the urge to click!!!


----------



## seliph

restock eyes closed eggs you cowards


----------



## LambdaDelta

so what time is the egg hunt ending exactly?

I see tonight edt, but no exact time given


----------



## Jeremy

LambdaDelta said:


> so what time is the egg hunt ending exactly?
> 
> I see tonight edt, but no exact time given



11 PM EDT.


----------



## Espurr

Well, I got one egg, and now I'm stuck.
though it's the easiest one to get unless you're deaf or have been under a rock for the past two years


----------



## Idfldnsndt

OMG i just noticed the tree has chickens legs


----------



## Paperboy012305

Yes, 7 eggs! But the Starpower egg is sold out. (Plz mods I’m begging you, restock eggs)


----------



## Idfldnsndt

got all i can, i'm excited to see the answers


----------



## x0xindy

I only found one egg. I give up. I'm bad at riddles. :[


----------



## Sweetley

Finally found out what Egg 17 was and got another egg, and with that I was able to buy a second egg.
I'm very happy, especially since I was better this year then last year.


----------



## kayleee

Since I accidentally posted this in the Discord chat thread the first time, I’m going to post here again. Congrats Trundle!


----------



## Paperboy012305

I miss the scrambler tree.


----------



## LambdaDelta

ok found #18

tbh that one's kinda potentially needlessly cruel


----------



## fruitloop

I just saw the announcement and there's barely any time left, I'm at work, and I'm having no luck whatsoever with the rest of the eggs. :,(


----------



## ESkill

When this event is over can someone please explain to me what it is so I can try it next year?


----------



## kiwikenobi

ESkill said:


> When this event is over can someone please explain to me what it is so I can try it next year?



Here's last year's, so you can see what it was like.

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?414419-TBT-s-Fifth-Annual-Easter-Egg-Hunt


----------



## Paperboy012305

I just realized. The Eyes Closed egg isn't actually closing its eyes, Laudine actually created the egg with her eyes closed. I get it now.


----------



## ESkill

kiwikenobi said:


> Here's last year's, so you can see what it was like.
> 
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?414419-TBT-s-Fifth-Annual-Easter-Egg-Hunt



Thanks!


----------



## LambdaDelta

kinda starting to hate #9, if it's what I'm thinking. because there's like a billion places it could possibly be lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x

i think i'm gettin it now


----------



## LambdaDelta

lmao I hope one egg isn't via something I randomly tried, because I just keep getting error pages right now


----------



## Sad Ghost

Yay! I figured out #5 and #11! Buuuuut I think that's it for me... I feel kinda stupid.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Sad Ghost said:


> Yay! I figured out #5 and #11! Buuuuut I think that's it for me... I feel kinda stupid.



#11 is cursed tho how even xDD

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also will all the eggs be restocked before 11pm?


----------



## Vizionari

Too tired to figure out the other 6 eggs I haven't found, I just want a restock *-*


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Hello yes can we get a restock over here?


----------



## Bowie

Are the eggs gonna get restocked? I really wanted Obliva's starpower egg (perhaps for obvious reasons) but I'm all right with settling if I can't find any more/there isn't going to be a restock.


----------



## seliph

if the 6am restock is the only one i am going to shakedown literally every australian on this site


----------



## Oblivia

Get your eggs hurry hurry hurry!


----------



## LambdaDelta

Oblivia said:


> Get your eggs hurry hurry hurry!



send me eggs thx


----------



## Paperboy012305

I got that Starpower Egg, come and get it ThatOneMarshalFangirl!


----------



## seliph

i wasn't actually gonna shake down the australians but thank u xoxo


----------



## Vizionari

got Laudine's egg xD


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Paperboy012305 said:


> I got that Starpower Egg, come and get it ThatOneMarshalFangirl!



I am so happy ty!!!!!!!!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Oops, I gave the one from yesterday, but it doesn't matter.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I am so happy ty!!!!!!!!


And no problemo.

Oops, that wasn't supposed to happen.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Starpower egg is legit


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

xSuperMario64x said:


> Starpower egg is legit



It sure is.


----------



## sej

a cardboard egg is all my mind can do


----------



## Ably.Saucey

Hmm, choices, choices! Letsee, cardboard or resetti?


----------



## Chicha

I'm amazed I got 3 eggs. This year was much worse than last year. I feel like too many are too obscure. x_x


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Do my 2 eggs expire soon, or do they transfer to next year?


----------



## Chicha

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Do my 2 eggs expire soon, or do they transfer to next year?



They won't be transferred next year. I'm not sure when they expire though.


----------



## a potato

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Do my 2 eggs expire soon, or do they transfer to next year?



You should be able to exchange them for bells when the event ends.


----------



## Cascade

Can't wait the reveal.


----------



## Rio_

When clue number 8 is revealed I'm going to flip some tables.
3 more hours to go


----------



## rynlol

cant wait to see the answers and cry at how dumb i was lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111111111111


----------



## Paperboy012305

I believe this is the only egg hunt with the lowest amount of posts, so far. (The highest was in the Third egg hunt)


----------



## N a t

Guys I literally couldn't solve a single thing


----------



## Paperboy012305

Petey Piranha said:


> Guys I literally couldn't solve a single thing


Don't feel down, you can try again next year. Just keep track of all the things that will be posted in the boards in the future that look like they'll be where eggs are being hidden.


----------



## N a t

Paperboy012305 said:


> Don't feel down, you can try again next year. Just keep track of all the things that will be posted in the boards in the future that look like they'll be where eggs are being hidden.



I don't know the Easter events well enough to even have an idea D: rip


----------



## seliph

Paperboy012305 said:


> I believe this is the only egg hunt with the lowest amount of posts, so far. (The highest was in the Third egg hunt)



Don't worry once the answers are revealed and everyone gets super mad this'll catch up.


----------



## WynterFrost

I'm probably going to cry when I see the answer for 2. Its stuck in my head for all eternity now


----------



## LambdaDelta

Paperboy012305 said:


> I believe this is the only egg hunt with the lowest amount of posts, so far. (The highest was in the Third egg hunt)



yeah sorry about that


----------



## Mars Adept

WynterFrost said:


> I'm probably going to cry when I see the answer for 2. Its stuck in my head for all eternity now



As someone who figured out #2, I can confirm this. I wish this egg hunt was easier. I feel bad for you.


----------



## Paperboy012305

I do wanna see if this will top the most posts since 2015's hunt.

I'm not gonna find anymore eggs, too much for me. I'll wait for the answers.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

WynterFrost said:


> I'm probably going to cry when I see the answer for 2. Its stuck in my head for all eternity now



2 is actually one of the few I managed to figure out.  #8 and #11 are what's driving me crazy.


----------



## Zane

actually nvm idk if that's hintish

thanks for the event :D


----------



## Mars Adept

Paperboy012305 said:


> I do wanna see if this will top the most posts since 2015's hunt.
> 
> I'm not gonna find anymore eggs, too much for me. I'll wait for the answers.



2015's egg hunt had 4009 posts. There's no way that will ever be topped, at least this year.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Well it could skyrocket.


----------



## WynterFrost

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> 2015's egg hunt had 4009 posts. There's no way that will ever be topped, at least this year.



Challenge accepted


----------



## allainah

all i wanted was the oblivia happy egg ;_; which won’t happen i don’t think some of these clues are meant for me to get since i don’t rlly play games except animal crossing 

also what happens to the remaining eggs we have ? i only have 2 which isn’t enough for anything ... will they just disappear or do we get some chump tbt change atleast


----------



## kiwikenobi

We could cash in eggs for TBT bells last year, so I assume we'll be able to do that with extra eggs this year, too.

Anyway, now that it's not April Fool's Day anywhere in the world anymore, can we get confirmation that the collectible eggs aren't going to change or disappear or otherwise have something pranky happen to them? I like my egg the way it is.


----------



## Chicha

I'm kind of hoping there would be a raffle for any remaining eggs that aren't enough to buy anything with.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

kiwikenobi said:


> We could cash in eggs for TBT bells last year, so I assume we'll be able to do that with extra eggs this year, too.
> 
> Anyway, now that it's not April Fool's Day anywhere in the world anymore, can we get confirmation that the collectible eggs aren't going to change or disappear or otherwise have something pranky happen to them? I like my egg the way it is.



If anything happens to my Starpower Egg I swear to Zipper there will be a riot.


----------



## ~Unicorn~

Chicha said:


> I'm kind of hoping there would be a raffle for any remaining eggs that aren't enough to buy anything with.



STAFF PLEASE DO THIS


----------



## Vizionari

i'm gonna flip when egg 8 and 19 are revealed


----------



## ~Unicorn~

btw i was curious about zipper's red flashing eyes so i took a pic







keep scrolling


----------



## DaCoSim

Ughhh 15. I feel like a complete dumb butt.


----------



## Aniko

I'm so blind, just found an egg on a page I visited like 5 times because I was sure it was there...It's so cute, how come I missed it?


----------



## John Wick

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> If anything happens to my Starpower Egg I swear to Zipper there will be a riot.



NOOOOOO! 

I want them to emerge like swans, from the ugly ducklings they (currently) are!

- - - Post Merge - - -



~Unicorn~ said:


> btw i was curious about zipper's red flashing eyes so i took a pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keep scrolling



Please, STOP!


----------



## rynlol

~Unicorn~ said:


> btw i was curious about zipper's red flashing eyes so i took a pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keep scrolling



what's even the reflection in his eyes wtf


----------



## aleshapie

Will any eggs be restocked?


----------



## Mars Adept

rynlol said:


> what's even the reflection in his eyes



It's another Zipper.


----------



## Paperboy012305

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> It's another Zipper.


And inside the zipper of the zipper is another zipper. You're not safe.


----------



## John Wick

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> It's another Zipper.



I wonder if it goes on forever! 

Like the cover of 



Spoiler: Pink Floyd's Ummagumma


----------



## Ably.Saucey

Okay, so I _think_ I found 4,5,7,8,12 and 15, so 2 eggs, I'm happy.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Jon_Snow said:


> I wonder if it goes on forever!
> 
> Like the cover of
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pink Floyd's Ummagumma


And this:


----------



## Mars Adept

Paperboy012305 said:


> And this:



Thank you for reminding me that exists.


----------



## King Dorado

Paperboy012305 said:


> And inside the zipper of the zipper is another zipper. You're not safe.





Jon_Snow said:


> I wonder if it goes on forever!
> 
> Like the cover of
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pink Floyd's Ummagumma



he's actually a Zipryoshka


----------



## John Wick

My head hurts. 

That Wabbit is Evil. 
EEevillll!


----------



## Mars Adept

1 hour left until the egg hunt ends. I can't wait to see the answers, haha.


----------



## Justin

Restock!


----------



## Paperboy012305

I'm not even gonna be mad, probably because I found the eggs needed to buy the egg I want.


----------



## seliph

kiwikenobi said:


> Anyway, now that it's not April Fool's Day anywhere in the world anymore, can we get confirmation that the collectible eggs aren't going to change or disappear or otherwise have something pranky happen to them? I like my egg the way it is.





ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> If anything happens to my Starpower Egg I swear to Zipper there will be a riot.



Step 1. Right click eggs
Step 2. Open image in new tab
Step 3. Look at file names


Have fun kids


----------



## Mars Adept

Justin said:


> Restock!



Seeing Closed Eye eggs in stock makes me sad since I never got enough eggs to buy one. Oh well.


----------



## pandapples

starpower give me energy for one more egg


----------



## mitfy

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> Seeing Closed Eye eggs in stock makes me sad since I never got enough eggs to buy one. Oh well.



same :V


----------



## Zerous

I felt like I got 10 of them but can't find them lol


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

gyro said:


> Step 1. Right click eggs
> Step 2. Open image in new tab
> Step 3. Look at file names
> 
> 
> Have fun kids



Let me rephrase that.  If anything BAD happens to my Starpower Egg there will be a riot.


----------



## ~Unicorn~

well, guess it's gonna be over soon. thanks for the event staff xoxo



~Unicorn~ said:


>



^just because i wanna spook y'all


----------



## Paperboy012305

Don't replace the April Fools eggs with something else, the least you can do is remake them.


----------



## seliph

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Let me rephrase that.  If anything BAD happens to my Starpower Egg there will be a riot.



looking at last years eggs i highly doubt that's gonna be a problem


----------



## Paperboy012305

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Let me rephrase that.  If anything BAD happens to my Starpower Egg there will be a riot.


I doubt it'll be removed in your inventory for no good reason, if that's what you mean.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Paperboy012305 said:


> I doubt it'll be removed in your inventory for no good reason, if that's what you mean.



I was thinking they were going to turn our eggs into something that looked nothing like the originals.  Surely the staff wouldn't go as far as to delete our eggs.  Right?


----------



## pandapples

wait it just sold out notlikethis


----------



## John Wick

~Unicorn~ said:


> well, guess it's gonna be over soon. thanks for the event staff xoxo
> 
> 
> 
> ^just because i wanna spook y'all



Don't make me block you. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

And yes, thanks to the staff. 
It was fun. ^_^


----------



## Paperboy012305

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I was thinking they were going to turn our eggs into something that looked nothing like the originals.  Surely the staff wouldn't go as far as to delete our eggs.  Right?


I ONLY want them to redesign them.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Paperboy012305 said:


> I ONLY want them to redesign them.



I think they'd look great if they were neatened up and polished a bit, but overall I like the appearance of them.


----------



## Lancelot

Makoto said:


> When clue number 8 is revealed I'm going to flip some tables.
> 3 more hours to go



Same. And I found it 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also I'm done now, thanks staff for hell and giving me a good night sleep from stress relief!


----------



## Paperboy012305

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I think they'd look great if they were neatened up and polished a bit, but overall I like the appearance of them.


I like them either way too, but I want them just like the other eggs are designed.


----------



## Mars Adept

Now nobody has enough eggs to buy the last Closed Eyes egg. It'll just be there... FOREVER.


----------



## King Dorado

I gave up on trying to find 8


----------



## Paperboy012305

King Dorado said:


> I gave up on trying to find 8


I gave up on trying to find any egg, i'm satisfied now.


----------



## Chicha

Well, I somehow managed to find 6 eggs total so bought one of each.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I am absolutely dying to know the answers to 8 and 11.


----------



## kiwikenobi

gyro said:


> Step 1. Right click eggs
> Step 2. Open image in new tab
> Step 3. Look at file names
> 
> 
> Have fun kids



But... but... it's not April Fools Day anymore! There can't be anymore pranks! There can't! We're supposed to be safe for the other 364 days of the year! You can't start a prank the day _before_ April Fool's Day and then not have it even do anything until several days _after_! That's just not right!


----------



## Paperboy012305

10 more minutes left guys!


----------



## John Wick

kiwikenobi said:


> But... but... it's not April Fools Day anymore! There can't be anymore pranks! There can't! We're supposed to be safe for the other 364 days of the year! You can't start a prank the day _before_ April Fool's Day and then not have it even do anything until several days _after_! That's just not right!



Plus it's Tuesday the 3rd here in Oz!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I am absolutely dying to know the answers to 8 and 11.



Clue #11 was quite easy for me. I did understand what Clue #8 was trying to say, but I could not find it anywhere.

I'm wanting to know the answers to the 7 eggs I did not find.


----------



## seliph

kiwikenobi said:


> But... but... it's not April Fools Day anymore! There can't be anymore pranks! There can't! We're supposed to be safe for the other 364 days of the year! You can't start a prank the day _before_ April Fool's Day and then not have it even do anything until several days _after_! That's just not right!





Jon_Snow said:


> Plus it's Tuesday the 3rd here in Oz!



Turns out..... the real april fools...... were u


/joke


----------



## Vizionari

2 minutes left!


----------



## Paperboy012305

I surely can't wait!


----------



## Mars Adept

Well, this is it...


----------



## Alolan_Apples

At the same time, can they at least get rid of the Zipper T Bunny stretching gifs? It's wearing my phone battery down, as my iPad is currently broken.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Time to prove we were wrong


----------



## DaCoSim

Ugghhh. My brain hurts.


----------



## seliph

Alright it's almost time that everyone who complains about anything being unfair owes me 50 tbt


----------



## Zerous

Time to feel like an idiot XD


----------



## rynlol

Is the answers coming out now??? Or did I get the time wrong


----------



## DaCoSim

Eggs 6, 11, 16 & 21 I?ll prob shoot fire out of my eyes when I see the answers. Those are the ones I didn?t get that I knew I knew the answers to.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Watch #8 be in the most obvious spot. And we'd be saying: "Why didn't I think to look there?"


----------



## Jeremy

The egg hunt is now over and the answers will be posted shortly!


----------



## Mars Adept

gyro said:


> Alright it's almost time that everyone who complains about anything being unfair owes me 50 tbt



TBT sent.


----------



## DaCoSim

Trying to do this AT work was the hardest ever!!!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

11 is gonna make me scream just you wait.


----------



## rynlol

oh god I’m almost afraid to look at the answers when it comes out, I’m so dumb at riddles and stuff so I’ll just cry at simple answers I could’ve gotten


----------



## Vizionari

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> 11 is gonna make me scream just you wait.



Believe me when I solved it, I wanted to scream so much


----------



## John Wick

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> 11 is gonna make me scream just you wait.



Ditto! 

I knew it but didn't know how to put it. ^_^


----------



## rynlol

#11 was so dumb, I knew the song but this was just


----------



## seliph

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> TBT sent.



It was a joke but ??????thanks???????


----------



## Zerous

Vizionari said:


> Believe me when I solved it, I wanted to scream so much


Same

8's probably gonna be really obvious


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Vizionari said:


> Believe me when I solved it, I wanted to scream so much



Hi Pekoe! I solved that puzzle too.


----------



## Mars Adept

gyro said:


> It was a joke but ??????thanks???????



I take jokes seriously.


----------



## kiwikenobi

I thought egg 11 was clever and fun. Very difficult, but I was able to figure it out, and it was very satisfying.


----------



## Paperboy012305

I didn't, I found out what it was. But didn't wanna fool with it.


----------



## Cascade

#5 is the really obvious


----------



## rynlol

oooooh I?m so ready to laugh and cry with everyone and watch the mess


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Cascade said:


> #5 is the really obvious



#5 made me laugh and sigh at the same time.  I didn't need to be reminded of that.


----------



## LambdaDelta

isn't this over or is my mental clock wrong


----------



## Jeremy

The answers have been posted!


----------



## LambdaDelta

ok there's the answers

- - - Post Merge - - -

wait i swore i checked the descriptions for the envelopes for egg #4 and saw nothing


----------



## seliph

Wow JUSTIN made clue #8??????? I could have never guessed


----------



## Zerous

Oh wow #8. I swear I went through all the possible Disney/moana related things on this website but oh well lololol


----------



## LambdaDelta

also checked the footer like a billion times for egg #7 and saw nothing


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Oh boy.  A couple of those I had an idea but didn't search far enough.  11 is the evilest thing I've ever encountered and makes me wanna cry.  Oh well, thanks for the event staff!


----------



## seliph

Believe_In_Kittens said:


> Oh wow #8. I swear I went through all the possible Disney/moana related things on this website but oh well lololol



It's like 200 pages into Brewster's don't feel bad


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

I looked in the phobia thread for the last one.


----------



## LambdaDelta

ok my idea for egg #8 was right **** egg #8 pick one of the like 10+ more recent moana/general disney threads next time


----------



## rynlol

I literally was on some of those threads but didn’t look hard enough lord help me ok


----------



## N e s s

I SWEAR I LOOKED AT AMIIKO FRSTIVAL FOR EGG 10

also egg 8 can go die

Last 10 questions made me want to die


----------



## LambdaDelta

i also swear i checked the dlc list thread and saw nothing


----------



## John Wick

#8 I knew, were 8AM, 9PM, 4AM, and 5AM, but I don't think in code.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

So you have to look in a thread from two years back to find Egg #8.

The others I felt stupid about.

But at least it's not as bad as the Cancel Samhain story puzzle from the second Woods Expedition or the Butterfly mirror from the 2017 TBT Fair.


----------



## LambdaDelta

well i was right for egg #16 being podcast related at least


----------



## seliph

LambdaDelta said:


> i also swear i checked the dlc list thread and saw nothing



Lambda today I am learning you might have a vision impairment


----------



## John Wick

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I looked in the phobia thread for the last one.



So did I. 

Didn't see it.


----------



## duckykate

**** **** **** **** **** **** **** my life


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I found 7 on accident, so that's a good example of my puzzle solving skills.


----------



## toadsworthy

Thank god I had tom for secret santa and looked up stuff about persona 5


----------



## Halloqueen

Does anyone have a spare Moana DVD I can set on fire? Looked for that egg for days.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Am I allowed to discuss the answers on my blog? I want to share how I felt on each clue.


----------



## Mars Adept

A lot of these eggs were stupid. I'm not even bothered by the Moana one, but how was I supposed to know the code was 802? I don't play Pocket Camp in order to not support Nintendo's greedy business practices, I'm lucky enough I found egg #1. The best code I could come up with was "LEAFTICKETS".

#5 bothers me the most. I was thinking about Luigi, Marie, even the TBT sages, which I swore could've been it. Proves how stupid I am. I hate riddles.


----------



## LambdaDelta

wait egg #17 was a puzzle **** me

well I'd never of gotten it anyways, since I kinda tuned out of pocket camp completely out of a lack of interest (plus old ****ty phone that takes up more than enough time crashing in fgo)


----------



## vanivon

im so mad about egg #9 because i knew that was about sanrio from the moment i read it but figured it'd be in the post office section somewhere or something since it's an amiibo card set


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Some of you need to wash your mouths out with soap.


----------



## classically.trained

Ughh I searched in Brewster's for so long for a Moana related thread. But I only went back to when the movie was released in Nov. 2016, so "how far I went" was not far enough lol. Also I really thought #21 was going to be in the "Bell Tree Turns 13!" thread.


----------



## LambdaDelta

also egg #18 was the one I mentioned being needlessly cruel earlier, since the chapter twelve thing only works in you're on default posts-per-page settings


----------



## p e p p e r

I’m sad I couldn’t find the Moana one, I knew that’s what it was, I just didn’t find the thread. Congrats to the people who figured them all out, this year was extra tough.


----------



## ESkill

Holy moly, those are crazy. I'd never have been able to figure them out haha. I only got two.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Somehow, Clue #8 reminds me of the song "Colors of the Wind".


----------



## Rio_

"The egg can be found in this thread made for its teaser trailer."

*takes deep breath*

AAAAAAHAHHGHGHGHGHGHGHHHHHHHHHHH

(╯?□?）╯︵ ┻━┻


----------



## LambdaDelta

egg #21 is just cryptography


----------



## Mars Adept

Please make next year's hunt easier. I'm not saying so easy that every egg is right in front of your face, but easy enough that you won't be frustrated and stressed for days.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I stayed up late to see the answers so I have to go to bed now.  Congrats to the few people who managed to find all the clues.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I'm actually disappointed that there was no clue related to the Christmas filter incident last year.


----------



## Heyden

this was the hardest year tbh lol


----------



## LambdaDelta

also egg #10 is my favorite and its dunking gave me a good laugh (since I hadn't even realized or just forgot that amiibo festival board was moved to a subforum in animal crossing general)


----------



## Meliara

I sure looked for a ridiculous amount of time in music threads to see if anyone had posted about the Moana soundtrack. Siiiigh.


----------



## seliph

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> Please make next year's hunt easier. I'm not saying so easy that every egg is right in front of your face, but easy enough that you won't be frustrated and stressed for days.



Easy bud you're gonna go into negative bells



Meliara said:


> I sure looked for a ridiculous amount of time in music threads to see if anyone had posted about the Moana soundtrack. Siiiigh.



SAME LOL I looked like hundreds of pages into each


----------



## Paperboy012305

So let me just say this:

#6 Didn’t think to look

#8 I didn’t know that 2 year threads can contain an egg

#11 Clever indeed

#17 Really? I don’t remember

#19 Would’ve never thought of that

#20 You have NO IDEA how many times I avoided that thread

#21 I LOOKED THERE!!! I did number 13 on page 2, Friday the 13th related posts on Friday the 13th, but never thought of being on the page 13!

To sum it up in 3 words, I feel dumb. But then again, I found the egg I want so it doesn’t really matter.


----------



## WynterFrost

Ugh I was right about a couple of them but I was just looking in the wrong place (╥﹏╥)


----------



## John Wick

Meliara said:


> I sure looked for a ridiculous amount of time in music threads to see if anyone had posted about the Moana soundtrack. Siiiigh.



I've never even heard of it. 

I don't go out, or watch that many movies.


----------



## Zerous

Some I would never have gotten, and a lot I was literally right on top of (cough 9 cough) but even though it was hard, I enjoyed the challenge and I'm kinda glad it was like this


----------



## Mars Adept

gyro said:


> Easy bud you're gonna go into negative bells



.... there.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Meliara said:


> I sure looked for a ridiculous amount of time in music threads to see if anyone had posted about the Moana soundtrack. Siiiigh.



The crime here was hiding an egg from a thread posted before the 2017 Egg Hunt. But Egg #15 was hidden in a thread from 2006, but then again, that was a stickied thread, as #8 was not.


----------



## seliph

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> .... there.



I hope u don't actually care about these 'cause like I said it is a joke


----------



## Paperboy012305

Well, this event has been fun, now it’s time to go to bed.

Goodnight everyone!


----------



## Mars Adept

gyro said:


> I hope u don't actually care about these 'cause like I said it is a joke



Care about what?


----------



## Vizionari

Egg 17 was about Pocket Camp???!!!

also, I was right about egg 19 being possibly related to an old villager but I kept thinking the code was related to the Jetsons ;-;

never would have thought egg 8 was related to Moana and not Zipper's songs :/


----------



## Rio_

The worst part of number 8 is that it made the song get stuck in my head on and off for the past 2 days.
And every time those notes started up again, it only served to remind me of my ineptitude... MOCKING ME...


----------



## Vizionari

anyway, good game staff, I actually did really well this year compared to the previous (15/21)


----------



## DaCoSim

Haaaaa!!!! #21. Omg I was so close. 

For #11... I hate y?all. Omg. I tried soooo many combos 8,9,4,5, 0800090004000500, Ammusic, newleafhourlymusic, And prob a hundred other variants of this. Turn it into a WORD????? Ughhhh. Y?all are MEAN!!!!


Clue egg 6 I just KNEW was about April FOOLS last year with the theiving of all our collectibles... I scoured over those 2 threads a bazillion times. 

Egg #16 I was on that page I thought. I checked both locked pods and the feedback linked one. Guess I just missed it. 

Great game guys


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Makoto said:


> The worst part of number 8 is that it made the song get stuck in my head on and off for the past 2 days.
> And every time those notes started up again, it only served to remind me of my ineptitude... MOCKING ME...



I'd rather have "It's a Small World" stuck in my head.

Oh wait, I already have a music box that plays "It's a Small World", and I know the notes very well.


----------



## LambdaDelta

oh and small request, but can we forgo audio file clues in the future?

mostly for selfish reasons (that I prefer having my own music playing while scavenging around/thinking for extended periods for stuff like this), but also since its kinda not very good if we ever have any auditory disabled persons joining the hunt

which I've actually no problem with how they were handled here (got the first, and my idea for the second was right, though I was too lazy to bother matching up the individually used tracks with their titles), so here's no "holy hell what were you guys thinking with these dumb eggs" here. that honor this year goes to justin's dumb egg #8


----------



## seliph

LambdaDelta said:


> oh and small request, but can we forgo audio file clues in the future?
> 
> mostly for selfish reasons (that I prefer having my own music playing while scavenging around/thinking for extended periods for stuff like this), but also since its kinda not very good if we ever have any auditory disabled persons joining the hunt
> 
> which I've actually no problem with how they were handled here (got the first, and my idea for the second was right, though I was too lazy to bother matching up the individually used tracks with their titles), so here's no "holy hell what were you guys thinking with these dumb eggs" here. that honor this year goes to justin's dumb egg #8



I was actually thinking about that too like "wow two audio clues I sure hope there's no deaf people participating"


----------



## LambdaDelta

gyro said:


> I was actually thinking about that too like "wow two audio clues I sure hope there's no deaf people participating"



mirrors might be hell, but at least they're all-inclusive

also honestly more fun for discussion


----------



## PunchyTheCat

Um wtf


----------



## Chicha

Wow, some of these were a little too obscure. Like who would think of going back 200 pages on Brewster's Cafe to find the Moana one? I can honestly understand eggs being in old threads if they're stickies (or were posted in recently), but if they're over a year old or older than last year's Easter event, then it's going a bit too far.

I gotta be honest. Out of all the forum events, I think the Easter event is the least fun for me. This year felt much more difficult than last year's (and _that_ was difficult). Or maybe I'm awful at puzzle events. x_x

Anyway, thanks for this event, staff! I'm sure there's people who enjoyed it who had a good time. Different strokes for different folks, I suppose.


----------



## JCnator

LambdaDelta said:


> oh and small request, but can we forgo audio file clues in the future?
> 
> mostly for selfish reasons (that I prefer having my own music playing while scavenging around/thinking for extended periods for stuff like this), but also since its kinda not very good if we ever have any auditory disabled persons joining the hunt
> 
> which I've actually no problem with how they were handled here (got the first, and my idea for the second was right, though I was too lazy to bother matching up the individually used tracks with their titles), so here's no "holy hell what were you guys thinking with these dumb eggs" here. that honor this year goes to justin's dumb egg #8



You could argue that not many people had Moana in their minds in 2018, especially when considering that we're not on a Disney-centric community and that the film isn't exactly as well-known as Frozen did. And also, there were fewer users who got the other 10 eggs.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

LambdaDelta said:


> oh and small request, but can we forgo audio file clues in the future?
> 
> mostly for selfish reasons (that I prefer having my own music playing while scavenging around/thinking for extended periods for stuff like this), but also since its kinda not very good if we ever have any auditory disabled persons joining the hunt
> 
> which I've actually no problem with how they were handled here (got the first, and my idea for the second was right, though I was too lazy to bother matching up the individually used tracks with their titles), so here's no "holy hell what were you guys thinking with these dumb eggs" here. that honor this year goes to justin's dumb egg #8



Maybe youtube links?


----------



## Aniko

I  checked that post several times for clue #1 and totally missed it!
#7, I clicked all around but the time
#8 I knew it was Moana but never found the teaser, what page it was?
#11 Arrgghh..the only thing I didn't try!
#16 Damn I'm dumb, I saw that one but thought it looked like a jewel (was really too tired)
#18 I thought about that but the whole number was longer so I dismissed it and didn't even try.

I missed 6 "easy" ones OTL, I'm especially mad at the two posts I saw but didn't notice the egg.
At least I got 7, less than the other years but I wasn't in top shape this year XD


----------



## King Dorado

these were hard clues, but overall imo the best set of clues yet.   everyone who wrote them did a great job!

- - - Post Merge - - -

thanks staff, for the event!


----------



## Aniko

Well it was fun, even if I wasn't that good, thanks for the event. Hope there will be another next year


----------



## Angel-Rae

Ooh I never thought to click spoilers! Or the time. I’m really proud of getting six eggs in my first ever Easter Egg Hunt. It was great fun. I’m really looking forward to the next one! I was so close on some of them!


----------



## Jacob

Nice job running it this year staff (The triskaidekaphobia one was my favorite.) 

I can't wait to see the eggs maybe-potentially-probably change to their real form, not that I don't love the current one. 
*Someone please sell me a Happy Egg*


----------



## seliph

As frustrating as finding egg #8 was I think it was fine. They bordered the key words in the clue which you could have googled. You'd know it was Moana related and you could work around that.

Honestly? I think in terms of unfairness the cake would go to Tom's profile one 'cause 1. I hardly saw the bugger post at all to show off his fancy clue-related user title and avatar and 2. a Persona reference in an event like this is kind of a stretch. I actually couldn't even name 5 other Persona fans on here. Thankfully  was in his bio so a lot of people could find it by accident at least.


----------



## LambdaDelta

JCnator said:


> You could argue that not many people had Moana in their minds in 2018, especially when considering that we're not on a Disney-centric community and that the film isn't exactly as well-known as Frozen did. And also, there were fewer users who got the other 10 eggs.



I didn't even see or pay any attention to moana, and figured out what it was referring to with a quick google search of the music notes highlighted segments in the clue


that egg's stupidity is entirely due to its location, the clue itself was fine


----------



## Angel-Rae

Never mind I’m a goose! I’ll make sure I have my iPad on Bell Trees not undercover if I’m trying to see my Avatar.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Maybe youtube links?



legit wondering how you're even processing that post to think youtube links would work as a solution


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

LambdaDelta said:


> legit wondering how you're even processing this post to think youtube links would work as a solution


As an alternative to audio files.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Reginald Fairfield said:


> As an alternative to audio files.



video files with audio still occupy the same problem if that's what you're thinking

though I'd be down for soundless or at least audio-nonimportant video file clues, provided they're super brief clips. preferably under 10s in length


----------



## seliph

LambdaDelta said:


> video files with audio still occupy the same problem if that's what you're thinking
> 
> though I'd be down for soundless or at least audio-nonimportant video file clues, provided they're super brief clips. preferably under 10s in length



All clues should be in vine format from now on


----------



## LambdaDelta

gyro said:


> All clues should be in vine format from now on



can't believe tbt easter events are officially dead


----------



## JCnator

Reginald Fairfield said:


> As an alternative to audio files.



All of the audio files relevant to this year's Egg Hunt are on the first post of this very thread. The eggs that are found on some users signatures are complete jokes and won't redirect to that post (thus not earning an egg).


----------



## amanda1983

gyro said:


> Step 1. Right click eggs
> Step 2. Open image in new tab
> Step 3. Look at file names
> 
> 
> Have fun kids



Oooh thanks for this!!! I never would have thought to look at the file name lol.


----------



## LambdaDelta

oblivia and laudine's eggs are honestly probably superior to whatever the potential non-joke eggs could be

this is the april fools prank this year. the people who spend on the cheaper eggs get better results by the end


----------



## Halloqueen

Man...

Disappointed that I didn't even consider Sprocket since he's one of my favorite villagers. I assumed some staff member just really liked the Jetsons and was just going with THEJETSONS or ELROY.

Was really close on the swordfish one but just didn't look in the right place in the settings.

Wish I looked in the longest you've spent playing a game thread. Passed by it a few times but was thinking movies or arts and crafts in the Museum section.

Close but no cigar on 21, checked page 13 numerous times and found a couple phobia threads and gave up after not seeing it.

Knew the hour numbers for the songs in #11 but would never have put HIDE together.

Searched so many pages of so many threads for Moana; music threads, movie threads, the where do you want to visit thread. Got caught up on 11/23, the release date. I love Moana but oh my god I don't want to think about now for like a year.

Kept looking in the Pokemon section for 6 friends from far away because you use 6 in a team. Figured it had to do with Pokemon Bank.

Looked at numerous staff pages for the Moana hint because I remembered one of admind had a Maui avatar once. Unfortunately never clicked on the Persona 5 one since I never played the game and didn't know the character. Knew the staff member wasn't the Moana admin I was looking for, so wouldn't have figured it out.

Came close with the mailboxes but didn't click on them. Alas.

Never would have gotten 15, 16, and 17.

It was fun overall. Bummed that I couldn't walk away with the Resetti or Cardboard but at least I got the Starpower. Good job, staff. Thanks for the event.


----------



## amanda1983

I missed the end of the hunt ah well. I was close on a bunch so at least I can console myself with that lol. Two eggs is still a sucky number to have found since it's not enough for an purchasable egg.

Has anyone confirmed what happens to remaining egg currency? I've read back in this thread but only saw speculation.


----------



## Halloqueen

amanda1983 said:


> I missed the end of the hunt ah well. I was close on a bunch so at least I can console myself with that lol. Two eggs is still a sucky number to have found since it's not enough for an purchasable egg.
> 
> Has anyone confirmed what happens to remaining egg currency? I've read back in this thread but only saw speculation.



They will be offered to Trundle as part of his celebratory Golden Breakfast feast.


----------



## amanda1983

ZombifiedHorror said:


> They will be offered to Trundle as part of his celebratory Golden Breakfast feast.



Well that's a fitting tribute for his accomplishment!!


----------



## Ably.Saucey

Huh.
What I thought was egg 8 was Egg 6. I knew one of the staff had moana as a profile pic at one time so I was checking the bios and found it in Toms.
I checked the pc friend thread like 15 times, I didn't think to check the spoilers.
I should lurk general discussion (where I typically don't go) a few weeks before the next one.
Great job guys!


----------



## LambdaDelta

amanda1983 said:


> I missed the end of the hunt ah well. I was close on a bunch so at least I can console myself with that lol. Two eggs is still a sucky number to have found since it's not enough for an purchasable egg.
> 
> Has anyone confirmed what happens to remaining egg currency? I've read back in this thread but only saw speculation.



iirc last years gave a buyback period for tbt maybe?


----------



## amanda1983

Oh my goodness I just realised I wasn't just *close* on some of these, I was in (or about to be) exactly the right spot. I went through every page of the thread for #1 and I had opened the spoiler but must've missed the egg whilst scrolling dammit. And I went to the right place for #10, the Amiibo Festival board, but somehow missed the "You have found something here!" text. I knew that #14 was about passwords so had gone through every thread I could find, and most of the settings places it could be. Only place I had left to check was two factor authentication setting today. Really should have gotten up with my alarms today dammit.

I was completely wrong on #3 though - thought for sure it was a music box version of one of K.K.s songs in ACNL. I was only up to song 27 out of 91... VERY glad I didn't keep going with that effort now!

Ah well, such is life.

Thanks for putting on such a fabulous (if masochistic) event for us staff!!!


----------



## LambdaDelta

Ably.Saucey said:


> Huh.
> What I thought was egg 8 was Egg 6. I knew one of the staff had moana as a profile pic at one time so I was checking the bios and found it in Toms.
> I checked the pc friend thread like 15 times, I didn't think to check the spoilers.
> I should lurk general discussion (where I typically don't go) a few weeks before the next one.
> Great job guys!



lol, random fun fact. I actually ended up digging through justin's profile quite a bit looking for egg #8, alongside moana/disney threads scouring. since iirc he was the one with a moana avi for quite a while


----------



## seliph

I went through so many of Justin's VMs looking for any mention of "moana" and tbh I feel really weird about it and I am so sorry

Even though a part of me wondered if they'd make it him-related since he's Goddess Jambette rn


----------



## seliph

sdghj


----------



## Halloqueen

gyro said:


> I went through so many of Justin's VMs looking for any mention of "moana" and tbh I feel really weird about it and I am so sorry
> 
> Even though a part of me wondered if they'd make it him-related since he's Goddess Jambette rn



I scoured his VMs for a while as well.


----------



## LambdaDelta

gyro said:


> I went through so many of Justin's VMs looking for any mention of "moana" and tbh I feel really weird about it and I am so sorry
> 
> Even though a part of me wondered if they'd make it him-related since he's Goddess Jambette rn



I mean these events do kinda necessitate prior forum knowledge, which was my justification for doing exactly this as well


----------



## King Dorado

ZombifiedHorror said:


> I scoured his VMs for a while as well.



theyve had eggs hidden in vm dialogues btw staff before iirc


----------



## WynterFrost

also now the hunt is over can the creepy zippers be removed from the banner?


----------



## LambdaDelta

WynterFrost said:


> also now the hunt is over can the creepy zippers be removed from the banner?



did I just hear someone call for creepier zipper banners?

because I think I just heard someone call for creepier zipper banners


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

JCnator said:


> All of the audio files relevant to this year's Egg Hunt are on the first post of this very thread. The eggs that are found on some users signatures are complete jokes and won't redirect to that post (thus not earning an egg).



I'm aware.


----------



## John Wick

WynterFrost said:


> also now the hunt is over can the creepy zippers be removed from the banner?



This!!!! 

I'm trying to deal with the insomnia I've had for decades, and that maniacal, manic depressive wabbit ain't helping. O_O


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I knew #8 was Moana related b/c of that you're welcome part, but I was too lazy to flip through pages since the search function didn't work


----------



## WynterFrost

LambdaDelta said:


> did I just hear someone call for creepier zipper banners?
> 
> because I think I just heard someone call for creepier zipper banners



that is exactly what I meant


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Phew, another egg hunt over. I got 17/21 this year - a new record for me.  I maybe could’ve gotten 19 or 20 eggs if I’d spent today searching, but was satisfied with 17 and a little burnt out, LOL.

My personal favourites were 7, 13, and 19 - I thought they were really clever.

The ones I was missing were 6, 17, 20 & 21. 6 I would have never gotten - I’ve never played a Personna game before. I checked all of the recent Personna threads, just in case it was referencing that, but didn’t think to check the staff’s bios!

Thanks for another wonderful egg hunt guys - I had a ton of fun!


----------



## dedenne

NO
I COULD'VE GOTTEN SO MUCH MORE
I'M SO SALTY SMH

thanks staff for doing this! it was somewhat fun lol


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Easter is just a hit or miss holiday. Personally, Easter is my favourite forum holiday, because I love riddles, and I love the competitiveness of the hunt. Being I?m not talented in most areas the forum rewards at other events (art, designing AC homes, most of the Fair events), Easter is the one holiday I have a real shot at doing well in. But I can totally understand why someone people really dislike it.

It?s just good we have different events year round - one of them is bound to be your favourite over another, but that one might be someone?s least favourite. But everyone?s happy in the end.


----------



## chocopug

I know #8 was about Moana, but couldn't find it. I assumed that eggs wouldn't be hidden in threads over 1 year old (except stickies) T_T

#1 I totally checked that thread, just not the spoiler! Arghh. I'm sure I checked the right threads for quite a few others too, but I guess I didn't look properly.... ughhh. 

#3 I knew this but for some reason decided it wasn't right and didn't try the correct answer... ?!?!! What the heck, me?!

I also want to echo the concerns earlier in the thread about audio clues and people with hearing difficulties.

Thanks for doing the event, Staff  I always enjoy these egg hunts, even if they do drive me insane~!


----------



## Sweetley

Looks like I had a completely different thought at Egg 8. I never saw Moana, so I didn't know the song or
that the egg had something to do with the movie. And about Egg 17, I thought 802 had something to do
with Pokemon, since US/UM came out November 2017 (however, I was able to figure it out and got that 
egg). As for all the other hints, I had no idea where I should look, since I didn't know some of the threads 
where the eggs are hidden, but it's ok. It was a fun event, I was better than last year and that's all what 
matters. Thank you very much staff for this event!


----------



## Farobi

lowkey happy i didnt put too much time in this cause im sure i wouldnt get much at all. 

and i got the last jpg resetti egg. yay.


----------



## r a t

happy i got 20/21
sad i was asleep during the restock oops


----------



## cornimer

I would like to thank the staff for putting an egg in my petition thread, my dream of having an egg in one of my threads has come true


----------



## Paperboy012305

There needs to be an egg hidden in one of my threads, time to get posting this year.

It’s sad to know that only egg #3 and egg #12 were the only easiest eggs to find, heck, both eggs have been found by 114 people. You guys really stepped up your game this year, kudos to the staff for being clever!

Anyway, my favorite egg is #18. I like how I looked there I went to page 12 on the correct thread, instead of literally going to page 12 on the Brewster’s Cafe Board. I still wish I did the same thing for #21. I was on the right thread.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I half expected the eggs to be changed when I woke up this morning.  Lol.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Oh yeah, and #9 was also my favorite, because I just looked in every single sticky trying to find an egg, and when I found it by scrolling fast, I thought my eyes were playing tricks on me. But nope, it was an egg, so cool!

- - - Post Merge - - -



ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I half expected the eggs to be changed when I woke up this morning.  Lol.


Didn’t they say something about Wednesday that they were going to do something to the eggs?


----------



## toxapex

OOF okay #11 was clever I can’t be mad at that one

I AM MAD AT MYSELF FOR MISSING A FEW WHERE I HAD ACTUALLY BEEN IN THOSE THREADS BEFORE THE EGGS WERE POSTED THOUGH


----------



## Verecund

#1 - I looked all over the PC camp and (almost every page of) that thread. Didn't check the spoiler for some reason. Sigh.

#4 - I swear I went over everything in the shop. But it looks pretty easy to miss.

#8 - I knew what this was about and I googled everything I could think of that might relate. Only visitor messages and a couple threads came up, none of which were the right one. And I looked all over Brewster's Caf? for it, but I wouldn't have thought to look in a thread from 2016.

#9 - Aagh, I was thinking either villager petitions or the hip essence villagers for this one.

#16 - Knew it was podcast-related, couldn't find the right thread.

#18 - For some reason, I didn't think to look in the reading thread and spent ages staring at the twelfth page of the board. I really don't know why I couldn't figure that out.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Paperboy012305 said:


> Oh yeah, and #9 was also my favorite, because I just looked in every single sticky trying to find an egg, and when I found it by scrolling fast, I thought my eyes were playing tricks on me. But nope, it was an egg, so cool!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Didn’t they say something about Wednesday that they were going to do something to the eggs?



Did they really?  I didn't see anything like that.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Yahahaha, you’ve found a spoiled egg


----------



## xSuperMario64x

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Did they really?  I didn't see anything like that.



Jeremy mentioned it somewhere. He just said if something were to happen, it would happen after the shop closes on Wednesday evening.

Also I AM V UPSET WITH THE TBT STAFF
THEY CALLED MY WA AND WAL DEVILS IN PURPLE
_HOW DAREEEE_

I'm so done with you guys xDD


----------



## Lancelot

Had never heard of the US TV show the Jetsons, being from the UK... Thank the lord for Google : ')

Thanks for the egg hunt staff. It was fun! Definitely harder than last year but still a good use of my time lmao.

And congrats Trundle!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

xSuperMario64x said:


> Jeremy mentioned it somewhere. He just said if something were to happen, it would happen after the shop closes on Wednesday evening.
> 
> Also I AM V UPSET WITH THE TBT STAFF
> THEY CALLED MY WA AND WAL DEVILS IN PURPLE
> _HOW DAREEEE_
> 
> I'm so done with you guys xDD



I know right?!  I was like "How dare you call Waluigi a devil!" When I found it. XD


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Both Clues #8 from 2018 and #3 from 2017 require looking back at a two-year-old unstickied thread. Those eggs are bad.

But the worst one of them all was #10 from 2015. Even the Butterfly mirror from the 2017 TBT Fair is better than that. If I asked you what's the name of Ronald McDonald's talking dog, you would've had a much easier time answering that question than finding Egg #10 from 2015.


----------



## Lancelot

Alolan_Apples said:


> Both Clues #8 from 2018 and #3 from 2017 require looking back at a two-year-old unstickied thread. Those eggs are bad.
> 
> But the worst one of them all was #10 from 2015. Even the Butterfly mirror from the 2017 TBT Fair is better than that. If I asked you what's the name of Ronald McDonald's talking dog, you would've had a much easier time answering that question than finding Egg #10 from 2015.



Egg number 10 was literally in the subforum title so no way was that the worst egg lol


----------



## Sherbet

gkslfjd i knew number 8 had something to do with moana but i didn?t bother trying to find it


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Egg number 10 was literally in the subforum title so no way was that the worst egg lol



I'm talking the one in 2015. According to the admins, nobody was able to find it legitimately. The clue is "Silence has never sounded so loud." Despite how hard all future clues will be, nobody has even found it, and the site used to be much more active back then.


----------



## Chewy.7204

I figured out a lot of the clues. Just didn't end up looking in the right places for the eggs. Such as the Moana one, the amiibo festival one, and a few others. I searched too hard though threads trying to find them.


----------



## toxapex

Alolan_Apples said:


> I'm talking the one in 2015. According to the admins, nobody was able to find it legitimately. The clue is "Silence has never sounded so loud."



The only thing louder than that silence was the shouts of the angry mob outside the staff’s door


----------



## Mars Adept

Alolan_Apples said:


> If I asked you what's the name of Ronald McDonald's talking dog, you would've had a much easier time answering that question than finding Egg #10 from 2015.



Being someone who has watched The Wacky Adventures of Ronald McDonald, I can easily answer that question. It's Sundae.

Yeah, this year's egg hunt was very difficult. I was hoping it'd be easier than last year's, but that wasn't the case.


----------



## Chewy.7204

Alolan_Apples said:


> I'm talking the one in 2015. According to the admins, nobody was able to find it legitimately. The clue is "Silence has never sounded so loud."



Um... I think the answer is My School cafeteria...


----------



## toxapex

Setting: Bell Tree Egg Hunt 2019.

“These get harder every year!” we say, attempting to solve the 12-sided rubik’s cube that was mailed to each forum member, which when solved will open up and reveal a website link containing another puzzle that will bring us to egg #1. Whenever we look at the site banner, Zipper T manifests in our homes and taunts us as we struggle with the puzzles. Children are crying. Please help


----------



## Alolan_Apples

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> Being someone who has watched The Wacky Adventures of Ronald McDonald, I can easily answer that question. It's Sundae.
> 
> Yeah, this year's egg hunt was very difficult. I was hoping it'd be easier than last year's, but that wasn't the case.



I'm actually surprised people recognize that show, yet they forget stuff like Atomic Betty and Marvelous Misadventures of Flapjack. I thought only those born before 1995 would know about the McDonald's VHS cartoon.


----------



## pandapples

WynterFrost said:


> also now the hunt is over can the creepy zippers be removed from the banner?



Cherry blossom banner please


----------



## mogyay

YAY that was fun! i lost my sanity at only a couple of points but i feel like it was worth it?? unfortunately lost a friend along the way (i'm looking at you tom). thank u for hosting staff, and laudine u are beyond talented, the banners are beautiful! and congrats on winning trundle!!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

mogyay said:


> YAY that was fun! i lost my sanity at only a couple of points but i feel like it was worth it?? unfortunately lost a friend along the way (i'm looking at you tom). thank u for hosting staff, and laudine u are beyond talented, the banners are beautiful! and congrats on winning trundle!!



What did you think of Clue #8? The staff member that was mean to you on Discord made that clue.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Now that Vanessa is famous and the petition to restart the podcast was used as a hiding place for an egg.

Bring back the Podcast.  

Now.


----------



## tiffanistarr

Now that I see the answers I'm deeply disappointed in myself lmao


----------



## TykiButterfree

Seriously what even is clue 11? How are you supposed to get that?


----------



## King Dorado

on Saturday night I probably spent forty-five minutes wasting time trying to figure out what the proper set of words/numbers needed to be to solve clue 11.   no matter how many variations of 8AMHOURLYMUSIC i came up with, nothing was working.  then i was AFK most of Sunday and it only occurred to me Sunday night that, Hey, maybe i should listen to that entire audio link and not assume its just extended 8AM music start to finish....   :::facepalm:::


----------



## toxapex

Also I forgot to say: Thank u staff for this event! It’s my fave event on the bell tree and always gets me to come back to the forum whenever I stop using it for a while, and is always fun even if I don’t get many/any of the in-jokes. Whether I stick around this time (I’d like to) or vanish into thin air again (I’m kinda busy and can’t play acnl super often anymore) remains to be seen. 

ANYWAY THANKS I LOVE PUZZLES AND EGGS


----------



## mogyay

clue 11 was my favourite lol, i'm actually sad i got it as quick as i did (not that quickly ngl) bc i could sit listening to that music for ages


----------



## Alienfish

wmh and ban whoever made that sanrio clue and mop 

well went better than i expected so something i guess although some were just wmh yes.


----------



## cornimer

My comments about certain clues
*Bring a sleeping bag and enough s'mores for all! You're not the only one camping the forum this weekend.* - I looked at the thread it was in 3 times before actually noticing it!! Ahh!!!

*The veteran fighters are not too happy about this mess.* - Thought it was the current mafia game because there's a veteran and a mess and a lot of unhappy people

*♫How♫ will you find this egg? ♫Far♫ and wide you will search! ♫I?ll♫ give you this hint! ♫Go♫ forward now and find it! (♫You're welcome♫ for the hint!)* Just plain rude. I got Moana in .2 seconds but it took hours and hours to find this thread

*Six new friends from far far away. What kind of memento will they bring?* - I thought it was the pocket camp hip essence thread because there were 6 new villagers

*After three years, no one was excited, and our disappointment went under in general.* - I looked in LITERALLY EVERY SINGLE THREAD in the amiibo festival board before I found it in the heading thing. EVERY. SINGLE. ONE.

*The 8 am 9 am 4 am 5 am one *- ok this literally drove me bonkers. I put every possible variation of "8945", "8AM9AM4AM5AM," "MORNINGMUSIC", "ACNLHOURLYMUSIC", etc before I thought of converting the numbers to letters in a genius stroke while brushing my teeth. I even tried adding the flipping numbers before I tried the letters.

*Swordfish. Open Sesame.* - I thought the letters were capitalized to mean SOS so I was looking in all the health threads

*Late November, our pockets were full of these three digits.* I thought it was 334 because in the New Leaf event in November we all got 334 bells

*I'm finally back after a 14 year break! Shall I inform Mr. Spacely?* Never got this one, but I thought it was gulliver because he used to fly a spaceship in Wild World. I also tried "STORMTROOPER88888" because that was Jeremy's olde user name, the site is 14 years old, and it's kind of space related.


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

well

that was my first egg hunt here and i gotta say
more frustrating / angering / anxiety inducing than fun

probably not going to bother trying next year's based on this


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow

I went past egg 10 so many times ughhh I was too busy looking for the actual little black eggs instead of reading


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Vampnessa said:


> *I'm finally back after a 14 year break! Shall I inform Mr. Spacely?* Never got this one, but I thought it was gulliver because he used to fly a spaceship in Wild World. I also tried "STORMTROOPER88888" because that was Jeremy's olde user name, the site is 14 years old, and it's kind of space related.


Speaking of Stormtrooper88888, I was hoping that there will be a puzzle clue where the answer is Dorkenstein. That happened within the last year.


----------



## MopyDream44

wait a sec, I checked the exact place for egg 21 like 4 different times (even checking all the signatures) because I was certain that's where it was, and I didn't find it. Where on that page?


----------



## cornimer

MopyDream44 said:


> wait a sec, I checked the exact place for egg 21 like 4 different times (even checking all the signatures) because I was certain that's where it was, and I didn't find it. Where on that page?



I think it was in the top post on page 13


----------



## seliph

Vampnessa said:


> *Late November, our pockets were full of these three digits.* I thought it was 334 because in the New Leaf event in November we all got 334 bells



I thought that at first too and I was ready to be real disappointed 'cause November 14-15 is not "late november"


----------



## Alienfish

gyro said:


> I thought that at first too and I was ready to be real disappointed 'cause November 14-15 is not "late november"


yeah i thought it was like PCB as in pocketcamp bells or just $$$ lol i almost forgot we had an error.


----------



## PunchyTheCat

Vampnessa said:


> *The veteran fighters are not too happy about this mess.* - Thought it was the current mafia game because there's a veteran and a mess and a lot of unhappy people


smh sorry Vanessa
I looked at my profile page too for that clue lol


----------



## DaCoSim

Alright, I’ve got something to say here. 

HI GUYS!!!! I’ve missed you all!!!!!!!!

No but really, got a new position at my job that takes up quite a bit of my extra time so I’ve been quite absent as of late, but I LUV the Easter event egg hunt, so of course I spent all of my not working hours drinking in TBT for clues.  (I’m also a very serious Pok?mon go player with a huge discord group so that takes up a lot of my small amount of free time as well.)

Staff, KUDOS to you guys!!! The egg hunt is supposed to be challenging and u guys really came through with some speggtacular clues!!! I luv racking my brain trying to figure these out as I luv riddles!!! The Easter banner was superb of course, Laudine, I bow to your talented bunny tail!!! Zipper was straight out of monte python this year and made me laugh rather than give me nightmares so thank u for that as well. Those egg collectibles! Whether they are the for real deal or just wrapping paper for a later reveal, I think they’re hilarious! I managed to get 3, though I really really wish I could have gotten Laudine’s eyes closed egg as I have a sneaky feeling if it’s just temporarily wrapping a kracko egg. 

My take on a few of these clues: 

1-5 were pretty easy for me, though I didn’t find 4 until I got on my actual computer. A lot of the hunt was done on my phone. 

Omg #6. So seriously did anyone else think that the the story behind the foolish thief had to do with last years April fools prank with the replacement of all of our collectibles with fleas and the huge staged fight between Oblivia and Jubs? AND when u go to the first page of the April fools update, there’s a link at the top of Jeremy’s post that says see the explanation here. Ughhhh. I search all over those 2 threads. Lol!!!

I’m an idiot for not finding 7. I went undercover for that and and was obviously wrong. I also looked in the cellar and basement since those are in the “depths”. Good one staff!!!!

Ohhh #8- do NOT throw something at me Justin!!! (I have not seen Moana.) Ducks....Had no clue. Because it said far and wide I figured it had to do with one of the threads that had to deal with music or lyrics so I went into the basement and searched far and wide through the music threads and I think I checked every single one and never found anything obviously, lol!!!!

9 I knew. Just had to find the right spot and 10 I LUVED!

11.... grrrrr... cry.... Jeremy, I should have KNOWN you would hide a clue within a clue. You might want to go HIDE under a rock for awhile as I’m ready to throw rotten eggs and glitter eggs at you right now. This one probably got to me the most as I think I tried over a hundred dif codes and never once tried to change numbers into letters. Sigh....

12 and 13 I found fairly easily but honestly I didn’t even try for 14. 

15 was truly clever!!!! My first thought was Yoshi’s woolly world so I went looking through all those seeing if there was somebody that had a post or thread critiquing people’s collections. Then I tried looking over in Ables shop And oh my gosh there was a post with someone who actually does real knitting and one of the first things she posted about how to do with fantastic BEASTS and where to find them So I thought I had it and of course I was wrong there so I finally started checking after I checked through a lot of ables shop I finally went to the museum and lo and behold... ��

16 ok now that I got a chance to look, I did not see the petition one. I just checked the 2 podcast threads and the link on the first one. 

17 ugh. This one took me forever. I had looked up the dif versions in my App Store (which I didn’t realize I could do until my son told me) and tried a bunch of word and #combos like 095, 100,101 & 102 and I’m sitting at my computer at this point very loudly grumbling As I really really wanted to get this one but knew I had to leave for work shortly and my son reminds me what about all those error codes that he and my youngest got When it debuted.  I am on iPhone so I honestly didn’t have that problem but they’re both on android and they did when it first came out. Once I got to work I looked up the error code... clever guys!

18 I found pretty quick. 

19. I luved 19. I DID try wisp first and then remembered he was on city folk so I went and looked up welcome amiibo and oh YEAH SPROCKET!!! I luuuuuv sprocket!!!

20 I also found pretty quick

21 will haunt me til the day I die!!!! 
I knew what that meant because after I watched Mr. Magoriums wonder Emporium  I actually look that up when they were jumping on the beds so I knew that that meant fear of 13. My first thought was the woods on Friday the 13th So I checked through all of those first obviously to no egg. Then I scoured the basement for a fear of 13 thread. Ughhhh GREAT clue that I didn’t read all the way in to as it clearly stated bothering u. Geeeeeez. I’m  actually truly truly disappointed in myself for not finding that one!!! 


Anyway  I honestly thought this was so much fun and I’m really glad I got to be a part of it this year and found at least a little bit of time so I can at least get some eggs though I’m so sad I couldn’t get one of the eggs I really really wanted but that’s OK maybe somebody will trade me one day!  Hopefully I can be around a little bit more than I have been in the past few months and I know I’ll be around during summer as I won’t be able to do my during the day job as much when my kids are home. It was fun hunting with all you guys!!!!


----------



## Hat'

Maaaan I found three eggs and that was so hard how the hell did people found them all ?


----------



## SpookyMemes

Reading the answers I realize how stupid I am.

The thing that annoys me though is I knew what the clues were referring to for the cardboard and veteran fighters, but I couldn't find it lol


----------



## allainah

I actually checked the '3 envelopes' in shop cause i was 99% sure that was the answer but never saw an egg or link? did anyone else have this issue...?

edit: oOoh nvm wow i can't believe i checked it a million times but didn't read it lmap kdfjgljdfgk


----------



## Paperboy012305

And now to comment on the eggs I found:

#1 I knew it was in the pocket camp board, it just took me long to find it

#2 I figured it was about Super Smash Bros, as I watched the Teaser Trailer. Mess automatically meant Splatoon for my mind

#3 I was listening to the song and wanted to know what K.K. Music it was, but then I heard a familiar tune so I knew it was Jump Up Superstar

#4 I knew it had something to do with the shop, I looked there and saw that the 3 envelopes were sold out. And the egg was there

#5 The sages we’re too obvious, then I remembered the Jambette thing and found it

#7 I like this one, very similar to that other egg

#9 I was going insane when I found this. I looked in every single sticky there was and when I found it, I thought my eyes were playing tricks on me

#10 Instantly found that egg

#12 3 words, WAY TOO OBVIOUS

#13 I thought it was Oblivia and Tom as they are devils themselves. I didn’t know it was “D’oh I missed” and “Waluigi Time”

#14 Stroke of luck...

#15 Looked in knitting threads in the museum, found one, wasn’t there. Then I saw a sticky in the museum, and I thought: Clever/Smart, Beast/Dragon. I got it and found it

#16 It had to do with Podcast only, then I’m guilty of searching in the Tide Pod Challenge thread, as the thread has to be locked. I found it in the HQ board

#17 I literally looked in page 12 of Brewster’s Cafe and thought the egg was gonna be like the amiibo festival one. I found it by going in the book thread

Overall, this was a fun event. I found 14 eggs and bought two Starpower eggs, one for me and one for ThatOneMarshalFangirl. I’m such a generous gentleman.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Paperboy012305 said:


> Overall, this was a fun event. I found 14 eggs and bought two Starpower eggs, one for me and one for ThatOneMarshalFangirl. I’m such a generous gentleman.



Modest too.


----------



## Mr. Cat

2 of these I understood completely but couldn't find the right thread. Also, the amount of times I tried to enter 8945 or 8AM9AM4AM5AM and listened to the song over and over again thinking I missed a number... I would have never even considered matching them up with the alphabet... like what?... So many hours wasted, haha. That was evil.

Egg 6 was my favorite. I found it almost immediately. I saw Tom's profile in the comments and I was like OH MY GOD, THAT'S IT! THIS IS AMAZING! I'm a giant Persona fan. I felt really bad though because there were probably a lot of people who didn't even remotely known what to look for, since it's not even a Nintendo game.


----------



## Giddy

I figured out the moana egg 8 one but had no idea where I needed to look ;_; And I did look in several threads that were listed but i guess I wasn't looking with my eyes well enough~


----------



## PaperCat

reading the answers.......yeah i would not have gotten any of those.


----------



## Paperboy012305

And guys, you can find the error code 802 for pocket camp on youtube, which makes me think, why didn't I think of that?


----------



## LambdaDelta

I mean idk about the rest of you, but I almost never search anything on youtube

plus like mentioned, I paid no attention to pocket camp. to the point where its direct infodump feels like a decade-old relic over here


----------



## seliph

Paperboy012305 said:


> And guys, you can find the error code 802 for pocket camp on youtube, which makes me think, why didn't I think of that?



It's even easier than that though:

- Pockets = Pocket Camp
- Late November was when Pocket Camp is released
- Go back a few pages to Pocket Camp's release date, Justin made a thread announcing it's out on the app store worldwide.
- EVERYONE in said thread is complaining about Error 802


----------



## LambdaDelta

i just thought pockets was talking about switch portability, and late november being black friday ****

granted I could've just brute forced the password if I felt so inclined to, but ehh


----------



## amemome

i only found one egg this year. it was really fun trying to guess the puzzles, though i didn't find answers to any of them! i hope there are more puzzles next year. (probably because i'm not super in-tune with all that happens on the forums lol)


----------



## ~Unicorn~

i got 2, 6, and 10.

i could easily find 2 and 6, but 10 was an accident. i was stalking the staff's profiles 

i was hunting all over the place for a Moana thread too, but guess i had to look a bit further...

well, thanks for the event! last year's april fools prank seemed really crazy, so i was kinda hyped for something like that this year too...


----------



## Justin

gyro said:


> It's even easier than that though:
> 
> - Pockets = Pocket Camp
> - Late November was when Pocket Camp is released
> - Go back a few pages to Pocket Camp's release date, Justin made a thread announcing it's out on the app store worldwide.
> - EVERYONE in said thread is complaining about Error 802



I was operating on the assumption that people could Google stuff on the launch and come across one of the many articles like this relatively easily: https://www.polygon.com/2017/11/22/16691110/animal-crossing-pocket-camp-server-errors

But your method is even better!


----------



## AquaStrudel

I hurt

- - - Post Merge - - -

I understood some of the hints, but I wasn't looking in the right place or I put the code in wrong aaaaa


----------



## mitfy

1. hidden in the spoiler, oh my god, i could not be more dumb.
2. seriously,,, a thread where my reply is the ONLY one. i cant believe this i h8 myself, the like, One place i didnt look


----------



## Paperboy012305

Heck, there are even threads about the error code. I thought it was about the turnips we bought at the new leaf 5 year mini event. As I thought the pocket camp was too obvious, and I didn't know how many leaf tickets everyone started out with because I thought it had to do with leaf tickets.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

mogyay said:


> YAY that was fun! i lost my sanity at only a couple of points but i feel like it was worth it?? unfortunately lost a friend along the way (i'm looking at you tom). thank u for hosting staff, and laudine u are beyond talented, the banners are beautiful! and congrats on winning trundle!!



Mog no 

Also I?m not the devil, he?s my mentor thanks.


----------



## John Wick

Justin said:


> I was operating on the assumption that people could Google stuff on the launch and come across one of the many articles like this relatively easily: https://www.polygon.com/2017/11/22/16691110/animal-crossing-pocket-camp-server-errors
> 
> But your method is even better!



Some of us don't play PC. ^_^


----------



## seliph

Jon_Snow said:


> Some of us don't play PC. ^_^



That's where the "pockets" part comes in handy. You could also take "late November" and just sift through threads from around then. ^_^


----------



## Mars Adept

gyro said:


> That's where the "pockets" part comes in handy. You could also take "late November" and just sift through threads from around then. ^_^



Yes. I tried that. I knew it had to do with Pocket Camp. But how would I know it was an error code?! Like I said before, I don't play PC in order to not support it. I see it as nothing more than a cash grab.


----------



## John Wick

gyro said:


> That's where the "pockets" part comes in handy. You could also take "late November" and just sift through threads from around then. ^_^



I did go through that forum, but gave up because I had already found one of the other eggs in there. ^_^


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> Yes. I tried that. I knew it had to do with Pocket Camp. But how would I know it was an error code?! Like I said before, I don't play PC in order to not support it. I see it as nothing more than a cash grab.



It's very possible to play PC without spending money.  I've only spent $8 so I could buy K.K. and that's it.


----------



## John Wick

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> Yes. I tried that. I knew it had to do with Pocket Camp. But how would I know it was an error code?! Like I said before, I don't play PC in order to not support it. I see it as nothing more than a cash grab.



Ditto. 

I don't even acknowledge it's existence.


----------



## seliph

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> Yes. I tried that. I knew it had to do with Pocket Camp. But how would I know it was an error code?! Like I said before, I don't play PC in order to not support it. I see it as nothing more than a cash grab.



It's a free app.



Jon_Snow said:


> I did go through that forum, but gave up because I had already found one of the other eggs in there. ^_^



There's always several in Brewster's, Basement, and Gamers' Lounge so I wouldn't rule it out next time.


----------



## allainah

Paperboy012305 said:


> And now to comment on the eggs I found:
> 
> #4 I knew it had something to do with the shop, I looked there and saw that the 3 envelopes were sold out. And the egg was there



wait was there an egg or the "code: GETCHOENVELOPES" before the answers were released..? 
just checking cause i looked there multiple times and never saw an egg


edit: also to ppl complaining cause they don't play pocket camp, i mean this is an animal crossing forum. soo... any hints relating to animal crossing shouldn't be complained about since that's the point of this site anyway right...? lol


----------



## John Wick

gyro said:


> It's a free app.
> 
> 
> 
> There's always several in Brewster's, Basement, and Gamers' Lounge so I wouldn't rule it out next time.



I still wouldn't have found it. 
An error code never entered my head. 

Nor would it, for a game I'll never play. 

I was thinking more along the lines of BTB bells the staff give away in the Directs. 

That's where I was mostly looking with that clue.


----------



## seliph

Jon_Snow said:


> I still wouldn't have found it.
> An error code never entered my head.
> 
> Nor would it, for a game I'll never play.
> 
> I was thinking more along the lines of BTB bells the staff give away in the Directs.
> 
> That's where I was mostly looking with that clue.



Well that's your own problem I guess. I just hate how after these events there's always people sassing the mods for making "unfair" and "impossible" clues when really they're all in arms reach if you research a little.

I really don't think it's out of line to make several clues on an Animal Crossing forum about the newest Animal Crossing related game


----------



## John Wick

gyro said:


> Well that's your own problem I guess. I just hate how after these events there's always people sassing the mods for making "unfair" and "impossible" clues when really they're all in arms reach if you research a little.



Huh?  

That's not what I've been doing at all! 

I've actually been praising the event, and like *everybody else*, I've simply voiced which clues had perplexed me. 

I found 13 eggs, and I'm very satisfied with that. ^_^


----------



## seliph

Jon_Snow said:


> Huh?
> 
> That's not what I've been doing at all!
> 
> I've actually been praising the event, and like *everybody else*, I've simply voiced which clues had perplexed me.
> 
> I found 13 eggs, and I'm very satisfied with that. ^_^



If u say so, it just looked like you were mouthing off Justin a little back there lol


----------



## John Wick

gyro said:


> If u say so, it just looked like you were mouthing off Justin a little back there lol



Well I wasn't. 
And I know so. 

Over & out.


----------



## Chris

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Had never heard of the US TV show the Jetsons, being from the UK... Thank the lord for Google : ')



_The Jetsons _aired on Cartoon Network in the UK in the 1990s. I watched it everyday!


----------



## Paperboy012305

The thing is, though. I would have never guessed Sprocket. I was mostly looking for old TBT members that was on a 14 year hiatus and signed back up this year.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Anyway, are you guys gonna redesign the eggs? (Plz don't do anything to the eggs, like make them different)

Aww shoot. What I mean is, when you redesign them, keep their original look, but remaster them.


----------



## LambdaDelta

don't remaster laudine or oblivia's. they're perfect. laudine's especially


also, I never thought to think of a returning villager for the sprocket egg. idk why, since animal crossing stuff did come to mind, but

and while I knew enough of the jetsons to recognize the clue was making reference to it, I was never really much into the show, and so anything beyond recognizing it on a base level eluded me (which of course, I didn't bother looking further into)


----------



## jae.

I can't even be mad lol. Turns out my gut was right with about half the clues I didn't get, I just didn't know where to look. Well played, staff.


----------



## seliph

I've never watched The Jetsons but I googled Mr. Spacely and both of his wiki pages mention that he's the owner of Sprocket or something

Before that I kept trying THEJETSONS JETSONS GEORGEJETSON COSMO COSMOSPACELY COSMO

He's also voiced by Mel Blanc so I tried BLANCA


----------



## LambdaDelta

honestly if anything, i was thinking the mr spacely bit was referring to rosie or jane. since iirc that or something similar was one of their recurring lines in the show


----------



## toadsworthy

When does the shop close


----------



## Lancelot

Tina said:


> _The Jetsons _aired on Cartoon Network in the UK in the 1990s. I watched it everyday!



We get it Tina, you're old : ' (


----------



## John Wick

toadsworthy said:


> When does the shop close



Wednesday night I think I read.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Monkey D Luffy said:


> We get it Tina, you're old : ' (



Ouch.


----------



## ~Unicorn~

one of laudine's egg left in stock....who will get it??


----------



## Paperboy012305

~Unicorn~ said:


> one of laudine's egg left in stock....who will get it??


No one, they don't have enough eggs.


----------



## amai

is there anything i can do to get rid of my singular egg lol


----------



## JCnator

amai said:


> is there anything i can do to get rid of my singular egg lol



I've heard that once the decorated egg items stopped being sold, the remaining egg currency would be converted into bells. But then again, that wasn't the case last year, so don't take my words for it just yet.


----------



## King Dorado

JCnator said:


> I've heard that once the decorated egg items stopped being sold, the remaining egg currency would be converted into bells. But then again, that wasn't the case last year, so don't take my words for it just yet.



in the past iirc you had to go to the shop and select the option for exchanging eggs for bells (once they activate it)


----------



## JCnator

King Dorado said:


> in the past iirc you had to go to the shop and select the option for exchanging eggs for bells (once they activate it)



Sounds about right! Though, that function could be easily missed, as I ended up losing my only egg currency last year for not paying attention.


----------



## Chris

Monkey D Luffy said:


> We get it Tina, you're old : ' (



Wow, you meanie!


----------



## Paperboy012305

For those who tried to find egg #14:






(Don’t know if the video works on Computers)


----------



## N a t

I hate that I was so close to some of these. I knew the first one had to be pocket camp but still couldn't find it :s


----------



## toxapex

Paperboy012305 said:


> For those who tried to find egg #14:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Don’t know if the video works on Computers)



This scene played in my head so much while looking for it LOL


----------



## calamitybot

I cant even find the first egg!!!! ive searched for it a ton and it SHOULD be obvious but i still cant find it


----------



## cornimer

trans said:


> I cant even find the first egg!!!! ive searched for it a ton and it SHOULD be obvious but i still cant find it



The egg hunt ended Monday night so I don't think the eggs are in the threads anymore.


----------



## Paperboy012305

They still are, but they will be gone soon


----------



## seliph

trans said:


> I cant even find the first egg!!!! ive searched for it a ton and it SHOULD be obvious but i still cant find it



The answers are below in the same post, the egg's still there in the spoiler. They aren't redeemable anymore though.


----------



## Hopeless Opus

i'm so sad omg.. i literally figured the code out for number eleven but never put the numbers to letters heh heh i hate my life


----------



## busy.crossing

Petey Piranha said:


> I hate that I was so close to some of these. I knew the first one had to be pocket camp but still couldn't find it :s



Me too! I was so close to some of them. However I didn't realise I was also looking for hidden links - my eyes were looking for the eggs (this was my first event). Next year should be much easier to tackle now!


----------



## Lancelot

Idk imagine their faces are eggs or something


----------



## toadsworthy

the egg shop is gone


----------



## cornimer

Testing testing did my eggs change yet

- - - Post Merge - - -

Nope


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Now we wait to see if the eggs change...


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Now that the shop has closed, will the tree return to normal?


----------



## Paperboy012305

The eggs better get a remaster.


----------



## seliph

please keep chicken leg tree


----------



## toadsworthy

WHAT WILL THEY BE


----------



## seliph

OH MY GOD MY EGGS ARE SEXY


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

THEY'RE SO BEAUTIFUL HOLY ****


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Frost eggs?

Na na na heyana!


----------



## Lancelot

Wtffffffff THESE ARE HOTTTT


----------



## Zipper T. Bunny

Good evening, children! Shockingly, there seems to have been a mix up with our Easter collectibles. The collectibles that were originally displayed were actually only prototypes. After realizing our mistake, we immediately rolled out a new set of more acceptable looking Easter eggs that we hope you all will love. 


PriceJoke EggsNew Eggs3





Thunder's Cardboard Egg




Eevee Easter Egg3




Jeremy's JPEG Resetti Egg




Leaf Ticket Easter Egg7




Oblivia's Starpower Egg




Frost Easter Egg10




Oblivia's Happy Egg




Disco Ball Easter Egg10




Laudine's Eyes Closed Egg




Aurora Easter Egg21




Thunder's Golden Breakfast




Golden Easter Egg
[/td]
	
[/td]

Special thanks to Laudine for designing our new eggs this year and to Thunder for our classic Golden Easter Egg, which is back, so he will not have to go hungry. All of the old eggs will change to these new designs. We hope you like them and if you're missing what you wanted most, don't forget that you can always trade your eggs with another TBTer!


----------



## toadsworthy

THOSE ARE ALL FREAKING AMAZINGGGGGG


----------



## Paperboy012305

NOOOOO. You should have remastered the Starpower Egg. But hey, I love the Frost Easter Egg. Actually, I like all of them. Dang, I should have collected more eggs.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I CANNOT get over the Frost Easter Egg.  I'm gonna have a bangin' winter lineup!  Thank you staff!!!


----------



## kayleee

Zipper T. Bunny said:


> so Thunder he will not have to go hungry.



so Thunder he will not have to go hungry


----------



## cornimer

They all look incredible!! Laudine you're a queen as always


----------



## seliph

Zipper T. Bunny said:


> Good evening, children! Shockingly, there seems to have been a mix up with our Easter collectibles. The collectibles that were originally displayed were actually only prototypes. After realizing our mistake, we immediately rolled out a new set of more acceptable looking Easter eggs that we hope you all will love.
> 
> 
> PriceJoke EggsNew Eggs3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunder's Cardboard Egg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eevee Easter Egg3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremy's JPEG Resetti Egg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leaf Ticket Easter Egg7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oblivia's Starpower Egg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frost Easter Egg10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oblivia's Happy Egg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disco Ball Easter Egg10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laudine's Eyes Closed Egg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aurora Easter Egg21
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunder's Golden Breakfast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golden Easter Egg
> [/td]
> 
> [/td]
> 
> Special thanks to Laudine for designing our new eggs this year and to Thunder for our classic Golden Easter Egg, which is back, so Thunder he will not have to go hungry. All of the old eggs will change to these new designs. We hope you like them and if you're missing what you wanted most, don't forget that you can always trade your eggs with another TBTer!



ITS TOO LATE JEREMY I SAW YOU POST I SAW EVERYTHING


----------



## Jacob

I love the Leaf Ticket and Disco Ball eggs!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

gyro said:


> ITS TOO LATE JEREMY I SAW YOU POST I SAW EVERYTHING



*Gasp* ZIPPER WAS JEREMY ALL ALONG?!


----------



## amanda1983

Ahhhhh these are all so flipping BEAUTIFUL!!!!!

Now I'm even more disappointed I didn't find enough eggs to get even one of these gorgeous collectibles. Ah well, it's lovely to see them in the sidebars even though I don't have any myself.

*Laudine* - you outdid yourself this time!!!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I CANNOT get over the Frost Easter Egg.  I'm gonna have a bangin' winter lineup!  Thank you staff!!!



I don't regret buying the starpower eggs from the Easter Shop, after seeing the transformation. That is the season of my birthday, if you're living in the United States.

One of my former birthdays was actually a snow day.


----------



## Jeremy

How can I be Zipper when I don't have demon eyes?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Jeremy said:


> How can I be Zipper when I don't have demon eyes?



Can you replant the Bell Tree in the banner again? I can't take the chicken tree anymore.


----------



## seliph

Jeremy said:


> How can I be Zipper when I don't have demon eyes?



we don't know that


----------



## John Wick

Aw, they are awesome! 

I love my Eevee, Leaf, and Frost eggs! ^_^


----------



## Cascade

I regret selling my egg


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Jeremy said:


> How can I be Zipper when I don't have demon eyes?



How do we know you don't?  I don't believe I've ever seen a picture of you.


----------



## Paperboy012305

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> *Gasp* ZIPPER WAS JEREMY ALL ALONG?!


Yup, its not Tortimer.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jeremy said:


> How can I be Zipper when I don't have demon eyes?


The "REAL" question is. HOW CAN ZIPPER BLINK WHEN ITS A COSTUME!?


----------



## kayleee

what do you guys think of my new signature


----------



## Laudine

I'm so glad to hear you guys liked the new eggs! Enjoy them! 

Can we have a moment of silence for my baby eyes closed egg


----------



## Paperboy012305

kayleee said:


> what do you guys think of my new signature


I mean, he can always use a pan...


----------



## seliph

Laudine said:


> I'm so glad to hear you guys liked the new eggs! Enjoy them!
> 
> Can we have a moment of silence for my baby eyes closed egg



EYES CLOSED EGG YOU WILL HIGHKEY BE MISSED


----------



## Paperboy012305

The Eyes Closed egg is beautiful! Total piece of abstract art right there.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Laudine said:


> I'm so glad to hear you guys liked the new eggs! Enjoy them!
> 
> Can we have a moment of silence for my baby eyes closed egg



Your eggs are the best I've ever seen!  Keep up the good work.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Overall, these are the best egg designs I've seen. (Next to the Galaxy and Dark Easter Egg)

Nice Job!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Dang now I wish I had the disco ball egg to match my Tetris grid 

I do have the frost egg so maybe I can do a trade or somethin


----------



## Verecund

Augh, I love all the eggs except the Eevee one because I don't play Pokemon and that's the one I ended up getting.

I regret not buying the Leaf Ticket one because that one looks pretty cool. 

The Frost Egg is my favourite; it looks so nice!


----------



## amanda1983

Any word yet on heat happens to leftover Egg currency??


----------



## seliph

Verecund said:


> Augh, I love all the eggs except the Eevee one because I don't play Pokemon and that's the one I ended up getting.
> 
> I regret not buying the Leaf Ticket one because that one looks pretty cool.
> 
> The Frost Egg is my favourite; it looks so nice!



I'd reckon you could probably trade someone for it, there's a lot of pokemon fans on here


----------



## LambdaDelta

ok but you need to make these fake eggs actual collectibles at some point in some fashion

I'm happy with my new transformed egg, but eyes closed is 2cute imo to have just for a limited run gag


----------



## Jeremy

You can now transfer your remaining eggs into bells. Click your bell amount (under your name when you post, under currency at the top of the site, or on your profile). Make sure "Perform action" says transfer and select eggs. Input the amount of eggs you want to transfer to bells and they will convert to 15 bells each.


----------



## Chicha

Zipper T. Bunny said:


> Good evening, children! Shockingly, there seems to have been a mix up with our Easter collectibles. The collectibles that were originally displayed were actually only prototypes. After realizing our mistake, we immediately rolled out a new set of more acceptable looking Easter eggs that we hope you all will love.
> 
> 
> PriceJoke EggsNew Eggs3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunder's Cardboard Egg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eevee Easter Egg3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremy's JPEG Resetti Egg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leaf Ticket Easter Egg7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oblivia's Starpower Egg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frost Easter Egg10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oblivia's Happy Egg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disco Ball Easter Egg10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laudine's Eyes Closed Egg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aurora Easter Egg21
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunder's Golden Breakfast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golden Easter Egg
> [/td]
> 
> [/td]
> 
> Special thanks to Laudine for designing our new eggs this year and to Thunder for our classic Golden Easter Egg, which is back, so he will not have to go hungry. All of the old eggs will change to these new designs. We hope you like them and if you're missing what you wanted most, don't forget that you can always trade your eggs with another TBTer!



Oh wow, they look amazing!! Laudine did amazing on these!!


----------



## seliph

I'm gonna come clean I'm honestly so spitefully giddy that Thunder's Golden Breakfast turned into a boring ol' golden egg


----------



## Vizionari

Omg I love these eggs! Kinda wish I got a disco egg but I'm satisfied with what I got


----------



## Holla

They all look so pretty! But glad I chose the Starpower the Frost Egg looks really nice!


----------



## Chewy.7204

I so want to slap myself on the face with my F-Space manipulator! Why did I not find more eggs?!?! Oh well I don't really collect colectables anyways. It would've been nice to have the frost egg, disco egg and Aurora egg. I don't know what an eevee is. I'm guessing it's a Pok?mon. And the leaf ticket one is okay I suppose.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Chewy.7204 said:


> I don't know what an eevee is. I'm guessing it's a Pok?mon.



fix this blasphemy

https://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Eevee_(Pokémon)


----------



## Lancelot

Jeremy said:


> You can now transfer your remaining eggs into bells. Click your bell amount (under your name when you post, under currency at the top of the site, or on your profile). Make sure "Perform action" says transfer and select eggs. Input the amount of eggs you want to transfer to bells and they will convert to 15 bells each.



Honestly next year I'll just find all the eggs and trade it in for bells. 

Get rich quick 101.


----------



## Mars Adept

I do not like the new eggs that much. I loved the Starpower egg and the Eyes Closed egg, now I think they're ugly. 

The only one I like now is the Leaf Ticket egg. Even then, there was something special about the JPEG Resetti egg that is missing from this new egg.


----------



## Oblivia

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> I do not like the new eggs that much. I loved the Starpower egg and the Eyes Closed egg, now I think they're ugly.
> 
> The only one I like now is the Leaf Ticket egg. Even then, there was something special about the JPEG Resetti egg that is missing from this new egg.



While I appreciate the kind words about my fantastic Paint skills, calling the eggs "ugly" is highly insensitive to our site artists who spend literal hours and sometimes days of their time creating these, and free of charge no less. They're doing this for no other reason than to make the community happy and it'd be nice to show them some respect.

I'm trying to be gentle here as I'm aware you're a younger user, but this isn't the first time you've insulted our collectibles and it really isn't okay.  You're more than entitled to your opinions, but consider keeping them to yourself if they're negative and insulting.


----------



## Mars Adept

Oblivia said:


> While I appreciate the kind words about my fantastic Paint skills, calling the eggs "ugly" is highly insensitive to our site artists who spend literal hours and sometimes days of their time creating these, and free of charge no less. They're doing this for no other reason than to make the community happy and it'd be nice to show them some respect.
> 
> I'm trying to be gentle here as I'm aware you're a younger user, but this isn't the first time you've insulted our collectibles and it really isn't okay.  You're more than entitled to your opinions, but consider keeping them to yourself if they're negative and insulting.



I really miss the old eggs, ok? It wasn't meant to be insulting.


----------



## Oblivia

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> I really miss the old eggs, ok? It wasn't meant to be insulting.



I fail to see how the word "ugly" could be used in any way other than to insult something. Just please try to consider that you're talking about someone's artwork and how you'd feel if you were in their position and had to read disparaging comments after working as hard as Thunder and Laudine always do on these events. I'm sorry you were sad to see the joke designs go and understand that you liked them, but that's no reason to publicly bash the new versions. If nothing else, try to appreciate how much work was put into them and realize that just because something isn't your exact aesthetic doesn't mean it should be called ugly.


----------



## Mars Adept

Oblivia said:


> I fail to see how the word "ugly" could be used in any way other than to insult something. Just please try to consider that you're talking about someone's artwork and how you'd feel if you were in their position and had to read disparaging comments after working as hard as Thunder and Laudine always do on these events. I'm sorry you were sad to see the joke designs go and understand that you liked them, but that's no reason to publicly bash the new versions. If nothing else, try to appreciate how much work was put into them and realize that just because something isn't your exact aesthetic doesn't mean it should be called ugly.



I was calling the eggs ugly, not the people that made them. I don't see how that is wrong, especially since the egg hunt was way too difficult.

As for the "think about how would you feel" thing, I have been through that many times(including now), and nobody has ever felt bad for me or anything. Even my family doesn't understand what I've been through.

I'm leaving forever. I don't understand why you're so angry...

On an unrelated note, the price I sold my egg at apparently caused a controversy.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Since you think I'm being "insulting", I guess I have to change my mind.

I think these eggs look absolutely BEAUTIFUL. They are the best collectibles EVER. I really wish I had a Frost egg. Maybe they'll return next year.

Goodbye for real.


----------



## LambdaDelta

see you next week


----------



## Thunder

kayleee said:


> so Thunder he will not have to go hungry



so Thunder i will not have to go hungry


----------



## LambdaDelta

I swear I keep reading that as "so Thunder he will not have to go (to) hungary "


----------



## seliph

so Thunder he will have to go hungry


----------



## Thunder

LambdaDelta said:


> I swear I keep reading that as "so Thunder he will not have to go (to) hungary "



i dont even know what id do in hungary



gyro said:


> so Thunder he will have to go hungry


----------



## dedenne

where does one get a new egg? DDDDDD:::::

- - - Post Merge - - -

OH WAIT I ALREADY GAVE AWAY MY EGGGGGGGG

*cries in shame*


----------



## Rio_

My eggs... they're so... BEAUTIFUL *__*
Somehow the two eggs I picked ended up being my favourite new versions haha

Though I have much regret over not getting more clues for an Eevee egg RIP my TBT 

(and a part of me will miss my lil happy egg's lil happy smile... But then again, the disco is so glam and pretty and... ahhh I'm torn. I need a disco egg with a happy face on it!!)


----------



## skarmoury

Okay tbh I love the eggs this year?? Kinda the first time I liked literally all the egg designs. Great job! :>
Also the Eevee egg just stole my heart?? It's so precious and adorable??? Probably my all-time fave aaaa


----------



## WynterFrost

the new eggs are coolio but I still like the original starpower egg


----------



## chocopug

Ahhh I wish I'd got a Frost egg! They're so lovely! T_T I was aiming for the Starpower egg, but when the hunt ended I'd only found 6 eggs. The aurora egg is beautiful too... and the disco egg... *_*

But the Eevee and leaf ticket eggs are cute too! :3


----------



## Trundle

It's too bad I already discarded the golden breakfast. You can't eat what doesn't exist, Thunder!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I was so convinced that these gorgeous new eggs were just a dream, so it was a pleasant surprise to wake up and find they really existed.  I think this Frost Egg is one of the prettiest collectibles I've ever owned.


----------



## toxapex

Trundle said:


> It's too bad I already discarded the golden breakfast. You can't eat what doesn't exist, Thunder!



OH NO NOT AGAIN


----------



## Paperboy012305

toxapex said:


> OH NO NOT AGAIN


Naw, he just hid it. Unless he went full rebellious and actually discarded it.


----------



## Laureline

Tbh it kinda pisses me off that these new eggs weren't revealed before the event ended. I might've tried to work through the clues even if they were too hard for me.


----------



## Chris

Lykaios said:


> Tbh it kinda pisses me off that these new eggs weren't revealed before the event ended. I might've tried to work through the clues even if they were too hard for me.



It was implied on the first page of this thread that the eggs would change at the end of the event:



Zipper T. Bunny said:


> Hm, were these the right collectibles? I'll have to look into that...


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Hopefully I could be a golden egg winner or a clue writer next year.


----------



## Alienfish

Jeremy said:


> How can I be Zipper when I don't have demon eyes?



who said you don't? lol


----------



## Paperboy012305

Yay! Cherry Blossom tree!


----------



## tiffanistarr

When you don't play pocket camp and you get stuck with the pocket camp leaf ticket egg -_-


----------



## betta

aw, I got full on pranked, wish I participated & tried doing the clues lmfao
the original eggs threw me way the hell off, they were ugly as hell so I didn't even try to even read the clues LOL 

love the aurora & disco ball eggs


----------



## ~Unicorn~

i knew there was something good behind the happy egg! would pay tbt for it if i had any lol


----------



## SpookyMemes

I knew the eggs were the April Fool's thing lol... now lemme just post so I can see what they look like

Aww they're so cute!! Yay


----------



## toxapex

Tbh I was worried I wouldn’t like the happy egg’s transformation (because I mean come on did you see how happy its big ol smile was) but I’m glad this incredible flashy disco egg has assuaged my fears


----------



## Alienfish

i really liked the starpower tho rip hope it can come back sometime as a real egg


----------



## seliph

put the chicken legs back on the tree or i'll burn it down


----------



## Alienfish

gyro said:


> put the chicken legs back on the tree or i'll burn it down



yes and add back the heads


----------



## Flare

Surprised no one mentioned how two Zippers appear on the hunt banner when clicking and holding it.

Whoops nvm looks like some did.


----------



## Oblivia

I just wanted to pop back in and thank all of you who have had kind things to say about my joke eggs.  I made them in Paint and I'm most definitely not a digital artist in any sense of the word, so the fact that there seems to be some fans of these silly little eggs I made is really cool.  So, thanks! 

I will admit that they looked a *LOT* better when shrunk down to collectible size, since sloppiness was kinda the goal with all of the joke eggs and they didn't appear quite as... scribbly with the end result.  Maybe showing you all the full-size images will make you miss them less!



Spoiler: Enjoy the scribbles!


----------



## Alienfish

I will miss them always unless they are made real collectibles


----------



## dedenne

^^^^^^

THE happy egg just looked so happy


----------



## mitfy

oh the eggs are so cute!


----------



## tiffanistarr

gyro said:


> put the chicken legs back on the tree or i'll burn it down



chicken legs on the sakura tree?

yes!


----------



## toxapex

Oblivia said:


> I just wanted to pop back in and thank all of you who have had kind things to say about my joke eggs.  I made them in Paint and I'm most definitely not a digital artist in any sense of the word, so the fact that there seems to be some fans of these silly little eggs I made is really cool.  So, thanks!
> 
> I will admit that they looked a *LOT* better when shrunk down to collectible size, since sloppiness was kinda the goal with all of the joke eggs and they didn't appear quite as... scribbly with the end result.  Maybe showing you all the full-size images will make you miss them less!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Enjoy the scribbles!



Next year there’s gotta be an eyes-closed starpower smiley jpeg egg that costs one more egg than the golden egg, making it impossible to obtain outside of site glitches

We must our fallen the way they would want


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

tiffanistarr said:


> chicken legs on the sakura tree?
> 
> yes!



NO.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Oblivia said:


> I just wanted to pop back in and thank all of you who have had kind things to say about my joke eggs.  I made them in Paint and I'm most definitely not a digital artist in any sense of the word, so the fact that there seems to be some fans of these silly little eggs I made is really cool.  So, thanks!
> 
> I will admit that they looked a *LOT* better when shrunk down to collectible size, since sloppiness was kinda the goal with all of the joke eggs and they didn't appear quite as... scribbly with the end result.  Maybe showing you all the full-size images will make you miss them less!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Enjoy the scribbles!


#makestarpowereggarealegg


----------



## Valzed

I didn't get a chance to do the event but I wish I had. I like both sets of eggs!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Tina said:


> It was implied on the first page of this thread that the eggs would change at the end of the event:



This literally just went right over my head lmao
I thought it was a joke xDDD


----------



## LambdaDelta

toxapex said:


> Next year there’s gotta be an eyes-closed starpower smiley jpeg egg that costs one more egg than the golden egg, making it impossible to obtain outside of site glitches
> 
> We must our fallen the way they would want



the last egg needed is actually obtainable, but there's no clue or anything about what or where it could be


----------



## DaCoSim

Oooh I like the eggs!!!! Great job staff!!!


----------



## LambdaDelta

Oblivia said:


> I just wanted to pop back in and thank all of you who have had kind things to say about my joke eggs.  I made them in Paint and I'm most definitely not a digital artist in any sense of the word, so the fact that there seems to be some fans of these silly little eggs I made is really cool.  So, thanks!
> 
> I will admit that they looked a *LOT* better when shrunk down to collectible size, since sloppiness was kinda the goal with all of the joke eggs and they didn't appear quite as... scribbly with the end result.  Maybe showing you all the full-size images will make you miss them less!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Enjoy the scribbles!



wait, and here I thought the starpower egg actually had some minor blending going on or something

zooming in on the sprite now though, and nope. clearly not


----------



## toxapex

LambdaDelta said:


> the last egg needed is actually obtainable, but there's no clue or anything about what or where it could be



1 random letter from each of the other eggs can be assembled to spell out the final clue

This *must* happen


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

toxapex said:


> 1 random letter from each of the other eggs can be assembled to spell out the final clue
> 
> This *must* happen



WTF stop encouraging them. ;-;


----------



## LambdaDelta

toxapex said:


> 1 random letter from each of the other eggs can be assembled to spell out the final clue
> 
> This *must* happen



I said no clue

not even an encrypted clue can exist


----------



## Meliara

They are so, SO, SOOOO pretty!!! I sure <3 you Laudine.

I'm really wishing I had looked at the hunt before the last day. Dang Pocket Camp having two events going at the same time.  I must get me a leaf ticket egg!  Once I figure out how to earn some bells...


----------



## DaCoSim

Oh Laudine! That Aurora egg is DELISH!!! Sure wish I could have gotten it!!! I luv my other eggs though. Beautiful job guys!


----------



## MapleSilver

It was pretty easy to tell they were jokes. I mean the image for Jeremy's Resetti Egg was named "easterEggJokeJPEG.png".


----------



## Zane

Oh my god egg 21, I went to page 1313 in the What's Bothering You thread LOL somehow didn't occur to me to check page 13. 

The clues were all delightfully clever! And the eggs look great too, I'm really happy with the ones I picked. :D


----------



## kiwikenobi

Seems I'm a bit late to the egg changing party, but, wow! My egg turned very beautiful! More beautiful than I anticipated!


----------



## Luna Moonbug

someday...someday....that golden egg will be mine....mine i tell you...mine


----------



## Hopeless Opus

-on my knees- pls tell me i got the eevee egg --

- - - Post Merge - - -

SHOOKETH, i'm so smart i love myself, i made the right choice AAAAAAA


----------



## amanda1983

toxapex said:


> 1 random letter from each of the other eggs can be assembled to spell out the final clue
> 
> This *must* happen



Oh my goodness I can totally see something like this happening now... and I thought this year?s clues were torturous enough lol!!

I hope you get a ?special mention? if/when it happens, just so we can all remember to *thank* you for inspiring it.


----------



## toxapex

amanda1983 said:


> Oh my goodness I can totally see something like this happening now... and I thought this year?s clues were torturous enough lol!!
> 
> I hope you get a ?special mention? if/when it happens, just so we can all remember to *thank* you for inspiring it.



I will be the first bell tree user to be banned by popular vote


----------



## amanda1983

toxapex said:


> I will be the first bell tree user to be banned by popular vote



That’s certainly an accomplishment in-and-of itself!! 

- Fair warning, I’m happy to write the petition in the event your idea gets taken up.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

amanda1983 said:


> That’s certainly an accomplishment in-and-of itself!!
> 
> - Fair warning, I’m happy to write the petition in the event your idea gets taken up.



And I'll be the first one to sign it lmao.


----------



## TykiButterfree

Aw, and I likes the cardboard egg too. lol


----------



## toxapex

LambdaDelta said:


> I said no clue
> 
> not even an encrypted clue can exist



Does it count if it’s an encrypted code-egg with no indication that a code exists


----------



## amanda1983

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> And I'll be the first one to sign it lmao.



Noted! 

I'm just gonna hope it's not needed though. Coz I don't think any amount of successful banning would make up for the mind-wreck caused by trying to solve that kind of clue. My poor brain gave up at trying to work out clue # 11 this year, I don't think I could come back from *worse* than that!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



toxapex said:


> Does it count if it’s an encrypted code-egg with no indication that a code exists



Uhhh could you please stop trying to come up with even more diabolical scenarios?? @.@


----------



## toxapex

amanda1983 said:


> Uhhh could you please stop trying to come up with even more diabolical scenarios?? @.@



THE CODE IS CASE-SENSITIVE AND MUST BE INPUTTED BACKWARDS


----------



## MorphiGalaxi

Um...were the eggs April Fools eggs? They all look different now 0.0?


----------



## kiwikenobi

That's right, Issi! Here's a post with more information:

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...ter-Egg-Hunt&p=7845156&viewfull=1#post7845156


----------



## Corrie

LMAO. You all fooled me with the eggs! I haven't been on for a few days so Im seeing all these eggs now. XD 
Yay for the Eevee one!!


----------



## AquaStrudel

ooo!! These are really cool! Thank you guys for the awesome eggs and planning the egg hunt!


----------



## MorphiGalaxi

kiwikenobi said:


> That's right, Issi! Here's a post with more information:
> 
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...ter-Egg-Hunt&p=7845156&viewfull=1#post7845156


Thanks for the info!
I had no idea XD 
I guess some of the eggs did look kinda weird, still were interesting though. These match much better with eggs from previous years.


----------



## King Dorado

toxapex said:


> I will be the first bell tree user to be banned by popular vote



I think if such votes were permitted, you'd be pretty far down the list tbh.   I think the first order of business would be more in the nature of impeachments...


----------



## Lancelot

toxapex said:


> THE CODE IS CASE-SENSITIVE AND MUST BE INPUTTED BACKWARDS



I'd cry and delete my gold egg


----------



## hamster

i didnt participate but the eggs look really nice


----------



## a potato

I miss the old eggs!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Jeremy said:


> You can now transfer your remaining eggs into bells. Click your bell amount (under your name when you post, under currency at the top of the site, or on your profile). Make sure "Perform action" says transfer and select eggs. Input the amount of eggs you want to transfer to bells and they will convert to 15 bells each.



I'm having trouble doing this. Of course I wouldn't say I'm awake at the moment.


----------



## kikotoot

I knew I felt drawn towards Laudine's eyes closed egg  I wish I found more eggs


----------



## Alienfish

Why do we still have the egg tab in the currency sidebar? :thinking:


----------



## Paperboy012305

Sheila said:


> Why do we still have the egg tab in the currency sidebar? :thinking:


More importantly, why hasn’t this thread been closed yet?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I hope the staff are busy making a new collectible or something, and that's the reason why they haven't wrapped up Easter yet.


----------



## LambdaDelta

easter now lasts an entire year


----------



## Alienfish

LambdaDelta said:


> easter now lasts an entire year



or at least egg currency does lmao


----------

